# 01/01 Raw Discussion Thread: The Beast is Back for New Year



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:brock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, it's 2018. Can you fucking try WWE, please? Or is that too much to ask :woah

Hopefully we get a good show here & there's not too much filler. The 25th Anniversary & the Rumble in January. It could be such a good month if they tried. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Could be a good show overall by the looks of things.

Hoping Joe and Cedric win but that's a long shot. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Of all the pictures they could have used for Reigns/Joe :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks, WWE, for a giant picture of Joe's ass.

Looking forward to the show, mostly to see what happens with the IC Championship and what Brock does, hope it's not - bouncy, bouncy, bouncy, hit the road - if they're going to present JJ as a face since he's teaming with Seth I don't care about them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock :brock


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tuning in for Seth & Roman... and that's about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully WWE does the right thing for Samoa Joe in 2018.....and doesn't give him the IC title.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm going to hope 2018 is the year personalities/characters/gimmicks start making a comeback.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW Tonight










Mostly interested to see where Seth & JJ go to be honest. I'm curious if they'll have good chemistry on TV. The match they had last week was pretty decent.

I can see Reigns/Joe being enjoyable, although there's most likely going to be some shenanigans at the end. I want to say Joe wins the Title here, but it could go either way. Reigns ideally needs to drop the title soon if he's moving on to Brock. I'd love for Joe to win the Rumble instead, but I don't think that has any chance of happening. They've clearly been setting up him up to take the title from Reigns.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not seeing much thats interesting for RAW tonight.

Its a great time to be in Miami with how cold its been recently elsewhere in the country, thats for sure.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I like Brock and all but I'm not really even excited see him on Raw most of the time he just shows up And Heyman talks then fucking leaves. Hopefully he does something More if not o well


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

This could be a good start to the year. Hoping that Joe can take the IC Title off Reigns and make it mean something :fingerscrossed

WWE need to try this year and stop resting on their laurels, last year was a shocker.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for a good start to the new year.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

this will basically sets the tone for the rest of the year. i hope its good if not get ready for another not so good year.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Haven't watched Raw in 2 weeks, still debating about tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Haven't watched Raw in 2 weeks, still debating about tonight.


You really didn't miss much the past two weeks. A whole lot of filler. Only thing that comes to note right now is the Tag Title change last week.

Depends what you are tuning in for. If it's just to see Seth, I'd wait until tomorrow & see what people are saying about the show. I'm hoping with a New Year & holidays out of the way, that they'll actually start trying now to seriously build towards the Rumble.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You really didn't miss much the past two weeks. A whole lot of filler. Only thing that comes to note right now is the Tag Title change last week.
> 
> Depends what you are tuning in for. If it's just to see Seth, I'd wait until tomorrow & see what people are saying about the show. I'm hoping with a New Year & holidays out of the way, that they'll actually start trying now to seriously build towards the Rumble.


Yeah I hope they start building towards the Rumble, the last month has been pretty bad.

I'm interested in the Joe vs Reigns match though, hoping for Joe to win :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Yeah I hope they start building towards the Rumble, the last month has been pretty bad.
> 
> I'm interested in the Joe vs Reigns match though, hoping for Joe to win :mark


Joe/Reigns is the definite highlight for me. The feud has been having some great build-up & feels pretty personal between the two. It's about time we got a serious feud again over the IC Title. I think Joe wins here & they have a rematch later this month. I'd keep Reigns out of the Rumble Match, although they probably won't.

I hope Cedric wins the Cruiserweight Title as well. I'm getting pretty tired of Enzo as Champion at this point, he's good on the mic, but his matches just really don't appeal to me & he's getting pretty stale. Which is a problem in a Division which is meant to be known for it's fantastic matches.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Joe/Reigns is the definite highlight for me. The feud has been having some great build-up & feels pretty personal between the two. It's about time we got a serious feud again over the IC Title. I think Joe wins here & they have a rematch later this month. I'd keep Reigns out of the Rumble Match, although they probably won't.
> 
> I hope Cedric wins the Cruiserweight Title as well. I'm getting pretty tired of Enzo as Champion at this point, he's good on the mic, but his matches just really don't appeal to me & he's getting pretty stale. Which is a problem in a Division which is meant to be known for it's fantastic matches.


Totally forgot about the CW match, I hate Enzo so I'd be happy with a Cedric win.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Totally forgot about the CW match, I hate Enzo so I'd be happy with a Cedric win.


Definitely. Cedric is maybe a little lacking in the charisma department but the CW division definitely needs shaken up a bit. Was hoping that Gulak might rise to the top but since that doesn't look like it's happening i'd like ma boy Cedric to get the prize.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

New Years resolution, try not to be as cynical when watching Raw. Will it hap *ad break*


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Very much doubt that Cedric wins. If anything I think they're building to Enzo vs. Gulak at WrestleMania. Match won't be great but I'd be really happy for Drew. He's been killing it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*My interest is only Brock Lesnar, The Women's Skit, Reigns, Samoa Joe and Seth Rollins. 

This could be a good show if booked right. Crossing my fingers for a good start of the year for Raw. *_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks like Absolution got their first piece of merch. Not really a fan of the design but I guess it's better then some of the other shirts WWE has come up with in the past.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Meh, honestly Roman/Joe "_Killing Time Till Rumble_" along with whatever Lackluster storylines from 2017 carrying on along with the misuse of Balor and with Bama/Celmson on I think I'm just gonna.....








Better luck NEXT week RAW, fingers crossed for a great SDL though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not really crazy pumped for anything tonight, but will give it a chance.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I can't wait for Raw. New Year, new aspirations. I hope I can fully enjoy Raw tonight.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> https://youtu.be/FKb4ws1IzCk
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Blimey it took him 30 seconds to get to the point, and the video only lasted a minute.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Looks like Absolution got their first piece of merch. Not really a fan of the design but I guess it's better then some of the other shirts WWE has come up with in the past.


 Uninspired like most WWE designs.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Uninspired like most WWE designs.


It legit looks like they opened up photoshop slapped a random font on it and called it a day. Truly it can't be that hard to come up with decent designs lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Uninspired like most WWE designs.


Suits the group itself then.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> It legit looks like they opened up photoshop slapped a random font on it and called it a day. Truly it can't be that hard to come up with decent designs lol


This is WWE we are talking about :lol They slap a render on their PPV posters & put the logo, done :lol The only section of WWE that still impresses me is when it comes to video packages, those guys put in work. 

Just look at Seth's Black & Brave shirts compared to his WWE ones, so much more creative.

I can't help but wonder where Absolution is even going at this point. It started off great, but they've clearly ran out of ideas. Which is what I was worried about.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This is WWE we are talking about :lol They slap a render on their PPV posters & put the logo, done :lol



it gets worse lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> it gets worse lol


Do they even try? :kobefacepalm

I could literally spend 10 minutes finding a similar font, a black T-Shirt template & create the same design :lol People get paid for this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be watching the NCAA College Football Playoff which may really take a huge bite out of RAW'S ratings. :hohoho


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No 'Getting ready for RAW' post from ACP. This RAW is going to suck :mj2

Who am I supposed to share this with?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw badly needs a big return or something shocking, the hype around here for these shows have died.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope tonight Kane gets the upper hand against Lesnar


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MC 16 said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Raw badly needs a big return or something shocking, the hype around here for these shows have died.


There's just no big storylines really. Surely they need to do _something_ big with the 25th Anniversary RAW coming up as well. I wouldn't be surprised if WWE doesn't try with every other episode & puts all their eggs in one basket on that particular RAW though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There will essentially be two shows for the 25th anniversary, I guess that's good?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> There's just no big storylines really. Surely they need to do _something_ big with the 25th Anniversary RAW coming up as well. I wouldn't be surprised if WWE doesn't try with every other episode & puts all their eggs in one basket on that particular RAW though.


I'm not saying this to be a pessimist, but I really think this could possibly be true, sadly. Hope like hell we're wrong, though, obviously.

And if they do indeed do do this, then that 25th anniversary episode of Raw better be a fucking HOME RUN. Not a 'decent' or 'good' show, but a fucking 10/10, considering if they don't try until that episode, just how long a period of time it will have been with them not trying. Practically the entire winter..

:CENA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

For the love of God, can we please end Seth's feud with The Bar after tonight. Because that's been going on for 5 months straight. Yes they have good matches, but it's just so repetitive now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> For the love of God, can we please end Seth's feud with The Bar after tonight. Because that's been going on for 5 months straight. Yes they have good matches, but it's just so repetitive now.


This.

The feud literally started in JULY lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

No, we need to carry this feud to Wrestlemania.....35 :trolldog


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> For the love of God, can we please end Seth's feud with The Bar after tonight. Because that's been going on for 5 months straight. Yes they have good matches, but it's just so repetitive now.



It feels like it's been more then 5 months haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> For the love of God, can we please end Seth's feud with The Bar after tonight. Because that's been going on for 5 months straight. Yes they have good matches, but it's just so repetitive now.


It's insanity. They had no business pulling off the viewership they did in Hour 3 last week with this main-eventing on Christmas night up against NFL and NBA. Should've been much, much lower.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Look at that guy from the crowd paying respect to Kane, this happened two weeks ago on Raw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The first 30 minutes of this RAW will determine whether I stay up or not.

And ultimately probably regret my choice to stay up, as is tradition :aryep


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> It's insanity. They had no business pulling off the viewership they did in Hour 3 last week with this main-eventing on Christmas night up against NFL and NBA. Should've been much, much lower.


I didn't see the numbers from last week. Interesting...but still 5+ months of the same feud. Just even let Seth and Jordan wrestle another team tonight :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> No 'Getting ready for RAW' post from ACP. This RAW is going to suck :mj2
> 
> Who am I supposed to share this with?




Pass it to Jersey brotha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm tired of Seth facing The Bar at this point. :lol It's got to be up there as one of the most overdone feuds of all time. WWE is lucky the guys have great chemistry. Dread to think what this would have been like if they had no chemistry like Del Rio/Sheamus, but feuded for months anyway


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So they just cut to Cole during the ad break, is this normal on USA?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

So Joe will be the first superstar Reigns buries in 2018 then. I can't wait for Raw tonight. Different year same old shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> So they just cut to Cole during the ad break, is this normal on USA?


Yeah happens every week.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah,* I'm tired of Seth facing The Bar at this point.* :lol It's got to be up there as one of the most overdone feuds of all time. WWE is lucky the guys have great chemistry. Dread to think what this would have been like if they had no chemistry like Del Rio/Sheamus, but feuded for months anyway



Too bad, it's going to happen FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did Cole just say Alexa Bliss Vs Asuka could main event Wrestlemania LOL GTFO


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're doing Asuka vs. Alexa tonight? Fuckery is guaranteed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like a good lively crowd!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hardly ever see RAW start with backstage segments.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bliss/Asuka tonight...for once I'm hoping for some fuckery in a match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

It's WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT WORTHY. Even with Bliss in the match, how great it Asuka? :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope Asuka gives Alexa the Goldberg.

There's definitely going to be fuckery though, let's be honest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Meh, 2017 wasn't that great.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Alexa might get herself disqualified and act like a proper heel for once.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this RAW worth watching or should I continue watching Rose Bowl/Sugar Bowl?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Kurt saying Cena is entering the Men's Rumble. Yes Kurt cos you really needed to clarify that :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> There's definitely going to be fuckery though, let's be honest.


There's no doubt theres gonna be some fuckery. WWE loves to blow their loads to early, but even I would like to think they aren't this dumb haha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Them boos for Cena :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

2018 is the year of Awesome


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why not let Cena win the Women's Rumble too :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

A Women's Royal Rumble is going to be dreadful, completely will kill the hype for the Men's.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

These dead crowds are getting pathetic

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

30 women yassssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The women have to be thrown over the top rope. :mark


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So did they do away with the slammys?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I hope Asuka gives Alexa the Goldberg.
> 
> There's definitely going to be fuckery though, let's be honest.


Anna Kendrick wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Erramayhem89 said:


> These dead crowds are getting pathetic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Dead? what show are you watching because it sure ins't RAW. The crowd is actually pretty lively tonight.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

30 women in the match ffs. This is going to be brutal.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Trophies said:


> The women have to be thrown over the top rope. :mark


Injuries imminent.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let me guess, The Bar wants another Title shot. This feud will never end :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kurt, we know the rules of the Rumble match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So likely if Braun doesn't enter after his match, Cena gets eliminated last by Reigns in what will be billed as a "passing of the torch," or less likely, Cena wins and goes for number 17?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cesaro finally not wearing the mouth guard anymore :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro FINALLY isn't talking with a mouthpiece anymore :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

30 woman Royal Rumble match? The WWE better run out and buy 20 extra women to fill the spots quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course the show starts with an authority figure.

New year, same shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Rollins is My Idol" sign. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cesaro can finally talk again :eagle


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> 30 woman Royal Rumble match? The WWE better run out and buy 20 extra women to fill the spots quickly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can easily fill the rumble with 30 Women from SDL/RAW/NXT


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank GOD Cesaro’s mouth guard is gone! Really took his sexiness away


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

F those WHAT chants. 


Still can't belive JJ and Seth are tag champions.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I swear if it ends up being Seth vs Sheamus again...ugh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So supposedly Ambrose's injury is suppose to cause them to make Jordan a bigger face? Not going to work. He will keep getting booed.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Did Cole just say Alexa Bliss Vs Asuka could main event Wrestlemania LOL GTFO


 Everything is so forced and inorganic.

It makes everything feel second rate.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro can talk better WITHOUT the mouthguard now! :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jordan getting boo'd like usual :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Who's your daddy?" :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> They can easily fill the rumble with 30 Women from SDL/RAW/NXT




I was joking with the 20 women part, but Raw and Smackdown have 20 women in total, so it’ll be a bit weird to have 1/3rd of the entrants be NXT women. But I don’t mind either way


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking singles matches


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Law said:


> Of course the show starts with an authority figure.
> 
> New year, same shit.


Agreed, at least it wasn't Steph though. Would've turned the tv off 2 mins into the first Raw of 2018.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth isn't gonna end up facing Sheamus, is he? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins pop.

Holy fuck.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> 30 woman Royal Rumble match? The WWE better run out and buy 20 extra women to fill the spots quickly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My fiancé and I named like 24-26 off the top of our head...plus the extras. They’ll pull it off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great pop for Rollins


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know none of the greatest promo cutters of all time sounded like Barry White, but Jordan could use some bass in his voice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monster Pop for Seth once again :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> I was joking with the 20 women part, but Raw and Smackdown have 20 women in total, so it’ll be a bit weird to have 1/3rd of the entrants be NXT women. But I don’t mind either way


I have a feeling it will be a few call ups from NXT (Iconic Duo) and a few surprise returns to fill out the remaining spots.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan and Seth Rollins tag team champions. So stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Seth "Motha Fuckin" Rollins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Daddy's boy lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish they would treat more people like Jason Jordan.

He's a rookie so tt=he established players speak to him like one. It's believable from a kayfabe standpoint.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Himiko said:


> I was joking with the 20 women part, but Raw and Smackdown have 20 women in total, so it’ll be a bit weird to have 1/3rd of the entrants be NXT women. But I don’t mind either way


Probably some legends like Trish, Lita, Kelly Kelly and more will return. Maybe Ronda Rousey will also be in the match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fairly hot crowd tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Daddy's boy chants lmfao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JJ & Seth going to be a Team Hell No kind of deal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daddy's Boy chant. :lmao

Pretty good opening segment.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seth with the big pop :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

How many more times is Seth going to have to end up going one on one with Sheamus? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahah yes, they're not having Seth be friends with JJ, I love how he basically just said "I don't like you but I want to be tag champ, so I'll put up with you" :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol if Rollins gets stuck facing Jordan at Mania.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Meh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> How many more times is Seth going to have to end up going one on one with Sheamus? :lol


You mean you don't enjoy seeing them face for the 50th time? :vince5


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I have a feeling it will be a few call ups from NXT (Iconic Duo) and a few surprise returns to fill out the remaining spots.


Mae Young


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Headliner said:


> lol if Rollins gets stuck facing Jordan at Mania.




I’ll take it if Dean will be our. Jordan’s heel turn is going excellent so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

tvx are filming a wrestling spoof movie, called uk rampaige


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> lol if Rollins gets stuck facing Jordan at Mania.


I said this in the Seth thread. Wouldn't be surprised if Dean can't return in time for Mania, and they do the same storyline with JJ instead. He's been slowly transitioning to a Heel role for a while now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins coaching his partner even though he knows he gonna lose :trips8


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This definitely means there's not going to be a women's title match at the Rumble.

So that leaves 19 from the main roster, right? So they need 11 more.

7 or 8 from NXT, and about 3 or 4 returning legends. Hopefully this will mean Trish comes back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just saw an ad for the new Pitch Perfect movie, saw Anna Kendrick and immediately thought of @The Fourth Wall


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The first 30 minutes of this RAW will determine whether I stay up or not.
> 
> And ultimately probably regret my choice to stay up, as is tradition





Abisial said:


> A Women's Royal Rumble is going to be dreadful, completely will kill the hype for the Men's.


Angle telling us a moment ago that there will be 30 contestants in the women's rumble as well as the men's has meant that I am not going to watch it at all now. If it was 15 women yea maybe I would've but 30? Absolutely not.
The men's rumble is already crap enough, the only good thing about it is surprise returns and the last 2 minutes. . WWE have lost their mind if they think giving us two of these matches is a good idea.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You mean you don't enjoy seeing them face for the 50th time? :vince5


:nah2 :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I said this in the Seth thread. Wouldn't be surprised if Dean can't return in time for Mania, and they do the same storyline with JJ instead. He's been slowly transitioning to a Heel role for a while now.


and that would be brutal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I said this in the Seth thread. Wouldn't be surprised if Dean can't return in time for Mania, and they do the same storyline with JJ instead. He's been slowly transitioning to a Heel role for a while now.


Would be a good match if given time.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I doubt Trish comes back for the Rumble. She's one that seems to not wanna do anything unless she comes back and wins, which isnt happening. Probably going to get some NXT women (Iconic Duo) and maybe the return of The Bellas


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I was joking with the 20 women part, but Raw and Smackdown have 20 women in total, so it’ll be a bit weird to have 1/3rd of the entrants be NXT women. But I don’t mind either way


Maybe some women could come back as surprise entrances? Like Trish or Lita could make a quick appearance. They do that for the men's sometimes anyway.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> and that would be brutal.


It wouldn't be my first choice for Seth's match. :lol I'd rather see him in some Tag Match than vs JJ to be honest. That storyline should be saved for Dean.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker REALLLY dislikes Jordan :lol


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Did Booker T have a stroke? he seems to not be able to complete sentances and stutters like a small child excited to talk in an adult situation


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It wouldn't be my first choice for Seth's match. :lol I'd rather see him in some Tag Match than vs JJ to be honest. That storyline should be saved for Dean.


JJ literally makes me turn off the tv, can't stand the guy lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd be disappointed if it was Seth vs JJ at Mania if Dean isn't ready to go. That sounds like a preshow match to me


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If I was a legend like Trish, I certainly wouldn’t return for a 30 woman battle royal only to be thrown out of the ring and lose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Would be a good match if given time.


It could be, it just depends how they click against each other. I don't feel like it'd have the same heat a feud with Dean would have, that'd be the only thing letting it down. Seth/AJ would be my ideal feud if Dean can't return, but can't have nice things :mj2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Cesaro's limb work is excellent.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

take out his legs and you take out his suplexes WTF


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'd be disappointed if it was Seth vs JJ at Mania if Dean isn't ready to go. That sounds like a preshow match to me


This whole Mania is slowly turning into a mess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It could be, it just depends how they click against each other. I don't feel like it'd have the same heat a feud with Dean would have, that'd be the only thing letting it down. Seth/AJ would be my ideal feud if Dean can't return, but can't have nice things :mj2


Of course, I'd rather Seth/Dean, as well. But Dean has to be ready in time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They're dragging this Bar feud out till the 25th anniversary show or The RR.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've spent more time watching Seth in the background than the actual match.

Are we now gonna start with Seth/JJ vs The Bar constant matches instead? :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Just saw an ad for the new Pitch Perfect movie, saw Anna Kendrick and immediately thought of @The Fourth Wall


I might go to the Cinema by myself for Anna :aryep


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Are we now gonna start with Seth/JJ vs The Bar constant matches instead? :lol


Just a continuation from 2017.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Seth is being given the night off from working a match tonight. He's been wrestling on Raw alot recently and been having steel cage matches (along with jumping off said cage) on house shows the entire past week. He could use the night off match-wise.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

At least they showed some tension between Jason Jordan and Seth. They really need to keep the train on his heel turn rolling. It should happen at the Rumble.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I hope and expect Eve Torres to enter the Rumble given her status with the WWE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got home for work.. Happy New Year WF

Now to drink to RAW


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if Seth is being given the night off from working a match tonight. He's been wrestling on Raw alot recently and been having steel cage matches (along with jumping off said cage) on house shows the entire past week. He could use the night off match-wise.


Might be him and Sheamus later tonight if this match ends in fuckery or JJ wins. But he does deserve a night off.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedah said:


> At least they showed some tension between Jason Jordan and Seth. They really need to keep the train on his heel turn rolling. It should happen at the Rumble.


Yeah, I'm glad they didn't try to make JJ out to be a babyface all of a sudden (it wouldn't have worked anyways). He was on good track for his Heel turn & they should stick to that. Get him away from this storyline he had & Kurt.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Why is Cesaro working his uninjured leg there?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if Seth is being given the night off from working a match tonight. He's been wrestling on Raw alot recently and been having steel cage matches (along with jumping off said cage) on house shows the entire past week. He could use the night off match-wise.


He definitely deserves it off. Doing jumps off the Cage at house shows, guy is insane. I remember some thought Seth was working 'too safe' a couple of months back :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Two ads so far.


Pretty decent match thus far. Cesaro bring the best out of JJ


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

DirectorsCut said:


> I hope and expect Eve Torres to enter the Rumble given her status with the WWE


Would be nice to see Eve again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Booker T -"Being hurt is one thing, being injured is something totally different"

fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So what will go down here? JJ will win, and rub it in Seth's face? JJ will lose and Seth will be like "I told you so"? :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I've spent more time watching Seth in the background than the actual match.
> 
> Are we now gonna start with Seth/JJ vs The Bar constant matches instead? :lol


That's like a 25% newer tag match up than we've been having. What are you complaining about? :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Rusev Day chants. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RUSEV DAY CHANTS ON RAW :rusevyes

This guy is fucking over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins waking the crowd up.

:mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was one sorry ass neck breaker


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth attacking Sheamus got a bigger pop than the entirety of the match did :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Miami loves Seth!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wish JJ didn't do that untill later, build to the move rather then just do it and delay the selling.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seth just staring a JJ, like this fucking guy lmfao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth's face at JJ :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jason Jordan's character is my favorite thing about Raw :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee looking great.

:trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really hope Samoa Joe becomes the IC champ later on.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's face just then :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love this slow Jordan burn don’t care about the hate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That moment when you're torn between congratulating someone and telling them to go fuck themselves :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck is with the side of Reigns hair? He shaved a full length sideburn :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the condescending look at Jordan.

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948003300162527232

*FUCK THE RULES, ROMAN!*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ugh the destroyer of ratings....fuck off Bray please.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I like this cocky JJ.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Decent match. Better from Jason Jordan. Only thing I had a problem with is him actually doing the double northern lights suplex. Would've been better if he collapsed. 



Oh, no. Roman promo. PUNK. PUNK. PUNK


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Oklahoma vs Georgia >>>>>>>>>> Raw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it Bray promo time? :maisie3


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DELETE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting the only pop during that entire match.

:lol

Good overall segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't wait till Seth tells JJ to go fuck himself eventually :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*crosses fingers Vince didn't get a hold of the Broken gimmick and Matt doesn't do some voodoo black magic*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bray next. Aww, love the entrance but his matches I'm less interested in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JJ/Cesaro was a decent match. Although, I wasn't as in to it. Just tired of The Bar to be honest.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Interested to see where they go with JJ-Seth.

Unsure whether it sets for the turn or feud. From what Meltzer has said, that 9 months might not be a big stretch and Ambrose may not be back for WM.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Therapy said:


> *crosses fingers Vince didn't get a hold of the Broken gimmick and Matt doesn't do some voodoo black magic*


He did magic before though. Thats the point of his character.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> *crosses fingers Vince didn't get a hold of the Broken gimmick and Matt doesn't do some voodoo black magic*


The reports from a few weeks ago said Matt had complete creative control when it came to the gimmick, don't know how true that is though.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't wait till Seth tells JJ to go fuck himself eventually :lmao


It'll be when Jordan tries to do the Shield fistbump with Seth. Seth'll just be like "Fucking NOPE" and knee him in the face :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I really hope Samoa Joe becomes the IC champ later on.


Considering they don't want to give him a Universal Title reign or a Rumble win, same.

He needs a Title. Even if it's not the World Title scene, where he should be after putting in work as a Heel.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> JJ/Cesaro was a decent match. Although, I wasn't as in to it. Just tired of The Bar to be honest.


That's what happens when they don't build up tag teams, we get the same old shit every time. I thought we'd seen the back of Rollins/BAR in 2017 but obviously not.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't wait till Seth tells JJ to go fuck himself eventually :lmao


JJ when he thinks Seth is his buddy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I wrong in saying Revival weren't on Raw last week? I can't remember. And if they weren't, WTF?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why does Sasha have such a hard time saying Royal Rumble? lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This broken Matt Hardy stuff is awful, has been for the past few weeks. It was terrible in TNA and it's terrible now. As soon as you all see it's terrible, you will complain about WWE but it's Matt.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Roman is at his best when he's portraying a Samoan gangsta much like the Usos.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Samoa Joe winning the IC title would be a good start to 2018 no doubt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Dana :book


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jobbers Worldwide!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948004130907459584


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

women's role match? lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke looking right in all the right places :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jobber World Wide lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bray's on and I am instantly uninterested.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

taker1986 said:


> That's what happens when they don't build up tag teams, we get the same old shit every time. I thought we'd seen the back of Rollins/BAR in 2017 but obviously not.


The Revival is back now, I'm hoping they are next in the Title hunt. Fairly credible team.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol backstage promos for the women's Rumble.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Dana Brooke looking like she went to the mall Halloween store and bought the "Sexy teacher from porn videos" outfit.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I forgot Apollo Crews was still in WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana looks like she's staring in a porn movie, getting blacked by Apollo and Titus.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apollo Crews, Titus & Dana Brooke.

Is this the "Forgot you were still employed" stable? :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They could’ve given that Titus secretary spot to Emma and gotten rid of Dana Brooke instead. But whatevz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Talk about a meaningless match..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Talk about a meaningless match..


Who's going to win this ONE?!? :vince5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The ring sounds different tonight, more metallic when they land on it :hmm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who's going to win this ONE?!? :vince5


Certainly not the fans..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who's going to win this ONE?!? :vince5




THIS IS A WRESTLEMANIA CALIBRE MATCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Watch a meandering Bray promo come after this match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RamPaige said:


> Roman is at his best when he's portraying a Samoan gangsta much like the Usos.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who's going to win this ONE?!? :vince5


The clock


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Dana looks like she's staring in a porn movie, getting blacked by Apollo and Titus.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson could have been a credible team if WWE didn't start using them as jokes after awhile.

Dana Brooke looking nice!

Bray Wyatt has totally let is weight go after the illness. Thought it would only be a temporary thing but I guess not.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A commercial break in an Apollo Crews match? :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> This broken Matt Hardy stuff is awful, has been for the past few weeks. It was terrible in TNA and it's terrible now. As soon as you all see it's terrible, you will complain about WWE but it's Matt.


Yet it was the most talked about and popular thing in wrestling when he was doing it, and most people looked forward to it weekly. So I'd say you're in the minority there.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Dead? what show are you watching because it sure ins't RAW. The crowd is actually pretty lively tonight.


No way. The crowds were about twice as loud a year ago. It's nothing but silence anymore. Reminds me of a UK raw

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Am I wrong in saying Revival weren't on Raw last week? I can't remember. And if they weren't, WTF?


They weren't. They beat Titus & Apollo on Main Event last week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Irrelevant said:


> They weren't. They beat Titus & Apollo on Main Event last week.


Thanks. I didn't think they were. So dumb.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

Bray sure looks like he ate few worlds, and Dana looks like fucking pornstar, wtf is this shit?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I see Dana Brooke is the new Alexandra York.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948005142137147392


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Thanks. I didn't think they were. So dumb.


Why the fuck would you put one of the only other credible Tag Teams on Main Event? I seriously don't understand WWE sometimes..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The tag division on Raw is thin, while the SD division is stacked and killing it regularly.

Need to really trade a few good teams over to Raw next shakeup to allow those SD teams to shine and add depth to a thin division on Raw.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh wow it's going to be 30 women? Even the first men's Royal Rumble wasn't 30.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Why the fuck would you put one of the only other credible Tag Teams on Main Event? I seriously don't understand WWE sometimes..


Yep, it makes no sense whatsoever. They've been gone for months. They add some freshness to the tag team scene. But let's put them on Main Event even after we put them back on Raw the previous week.

fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So Dana, a lackluster botch machine wrestler is suddenly skilled and educated enough in pro-wrestling she is able to document the pros and cons of other wrestlers to make them better?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why is this match still going on? :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Yet it was the most talked about and popular thing in wrestling when he was doing it, and most people looked forward to it weekly. So I'd say you're in the minority there.


I am in the minority, I know that but I won't be soon. The more Matt does it, the more people will start to hate it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww this crowd started so loud, this match has almost killed them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Aww this crowd started so loud, this match has almost killed them.


it's almost killed me to.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Why is this match still going on? :lol


Because they got three hours to fill with nothing to fill it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are really trying to kill time tonight giving Apollo this much offense. This match should be over already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match has really gotten alot of time..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana landing on Titus' dick.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So many guys would probably love to be Titus just then lol! Which is weird to think about. Oh goodness!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> I am in the minority, I know that but I won't be soon. The more Matt does it, the more people will start to hate it.


Nah. Matt keeps it entertaining. He's the best thing about RAW atm. Him and Samoa Joe as well.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Why was that a multi-segment match and not a three minute showcase for Wyatt's high spots?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Just give Seth a random match tonight to get the crowd to come alive again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Useless match, commercial break involved, clean win and fucking Matt doesn't even appear live? We get a pre-taped video segment? 

Fuck this angle is dead in the water... I have zero interest in this bullshit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Why was that a multi-segment match and not a three minute showcase for Wyatt's high spots?


Because they are desperate to kill time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the way Matt says 'warriors' :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why do they have Matt in front of the backdrop you see in every elementary school photo in existence lmfao


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Bray gets his first win of the year. I hope they at least have some direction for him in 2018


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> I am in the minority, I know that but I won't be soon. The more Matt does it, the more people will start to hate it.


 Don't think it works on the big stage where everything is overproduced.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray looks legit annoyed during these Matt promo's :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Those effects made me think of a Youtube Poop haha!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nah. Matt keeps it entertaining. He's the best thing about RAW atm. Him and Samoa Joe as well.


Happy for you.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Now Bray Wyatt knows how we felt listening to his ramblings.:lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Great. Matt Hardy with that stupid accent shouting meaningless words he got from a thesaurus, topped off with a retarded laugh. 

If this is what is over, I’d rather be under. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO Why does Nia look like a big ass school girl :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nia bringing Enzo soup lmfao what even is this storyline.....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF is this shit fpalm

They've really butchered Broken Matt.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol what the hell? :lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Lmao whos staying behind this? Thats really an old meme.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

"I can't believe your doing this to me after all I haven't done for you!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948008217203826688


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What exactly is Nia's character?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Really hope we'll see Austin on RAW 25, but it's unlikely.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"This could be at Wrestlemania, but it's on RAW"

Translation


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Don't think it works on the big stage where everything is overproduced.


Didn't work in TNA either when they had the volcano stuff. 


Nia Jax turning on Bliss again. They'll be fine next week


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Because they are desperate to kill time.


Fair enough but that went so long you'd think a vendor gave the audience ambien during it. Find some better ways to pass the time or develop guys promos a bit eh?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

They keep saying that Alexa/Asuka is a Mania match. Yeah we get it FFS.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

aye first time ever


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexa and Nia were never actually friends on screen so why are they acting like they were? Why isn’t Nia like “Ehhhh. We were never friends. I just wanted a shot at your title that you screwed me out of” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can Matt's laugh be any more stupid sounding?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948008821984657409


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Fair enough but that went so long you'd think a vendor gave the audience ambien during it. Find some better ways to pass the time or develop guys promos a bit eh?


There's definitely better ways to use the time than meaningless matches. But this is WWE, so..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Happy for you.


Thanks. That truly means alot to me. unkout:cornettefu


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Absolution will probably interfere and enter the Rumble.

If they keep saying "this could be at WrestleMania" that probably means it will be. Sigh.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Alexa and Nia were never actually friends on screen so why are they acting like they were? Why isn’t Nia like “Ehhhh. We were never friends. I just wanted a shot at your title that you screwed me out of”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's cute you expect continuity in WWE.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

New year and the first hour has consisted of Jason Jordan and Wyatt vs Crews fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> aye first time ever




They love their “FIRST TIME EVER” moments

“Live, for the first time ever, Alexa faces Asuka in her new Twisted Bliss tshirt”


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. WWE is doing Facebook live now? 

That's going to be nothing but a spam and troll fest...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This mix matched challenge thing just doesn't make any sense to me, WWE has their own streaming service but they are hosting it on Facebook? Hell there's better streaming options out there Youtube/Twitch etc....Still though...lets put all this $ into our own network and then not show exclusive content on it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mixed match challenge? :kobe


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> It's cute you expect continuity in WWE.




... and now I feel stupid for expecting continuity, and expecting it to actually make sense. Forgot it’s WWE we’re dealing with here.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm just waiting for Absolution to interfere here. I doubt this match lasts long.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Thanks. That truly means alot to me. unkout:cornettefu


As it should.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Alexa Bliss vs Asuka now?

Welp, time to get the lube out...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'll give Alexa credit. She's selling that fear like a champ.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> There's definitely better ways to use the time than meaningless matches. But this is WWE, so..


Aye.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Alexa and Nia were never actually friends on screen so why are they acting like they were? Why isn’t Nia like “Ehhhh. We were never friends. I just wanted a shot at your title that you screwed me out of”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They were and also they have made the diva show part of kayfabe now so yeah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet that mixed match challenge thing will end up on the Network after it's finished :lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I like how they make a big deal about Asuka entering the Rumble. What are they going to do tell her there's no places available LOL.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Alexa Bliss vs Asuka now?
> 
> Welp, time to get the lube out...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka :mark This should be fun


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> They were and also they have made the diva show part of kayfabe now so yeah.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No they weren’t, Nia only stuck close to Alexa because Alexa promised her a title match, which Alexa got herself counted out from. And then when Alexa won the title back from Sasha, Nia attacked Alexa.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mitchel cole, shut the fuck up with your quoting bullshit, now the pricks doing the hastag bullshit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alexa looks SHOOK :lol


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Got Raw on in the background for the first time in over a year. That Asuka promo was hilarious, this the girl everyone loves? Do people seriously like the womens wrestling? Shit was better back in the day when they were still pornstars hahahah


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

quick match up? not as quick as me muting and exiting stream


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

Himiko said:


> They love their “FIRST TIME EVER” moments
> 
> “Live, for the first time ever, Alexa faces Asuka in her new Twisted Bliss tshirt”


Didn't know Drake used to be referee?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Asuka's hair is so awesome!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match has been boring fucking shit so far...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well that was awkward, it was like they where going to go to commercial and then didn't lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

What if Asuka actually loses? :0


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Therapy said:


> This match has been boring fucking shit so far...


Hard to even get invested in it when you just know there's going to be some fuckery.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Asuka is so boring...


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

are they trying to completely kill this crowd


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was totally expecting an ad break the first time Alexa rolled out of the ring :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Asuka looks like a granny when she dances and slaps her bum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

This match is putting me to sleep.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> What the fuck was that?


You mean the non-connecting ass to air causing Alexa to bump like a train hit her?


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

45 45 UGA vs Oklahoma in other. Bama vs Clemson raw slipping up


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well one hour in and this RAW has been meh at best, if this is any indicator of how 2018 is going to be it's going to be a long year.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Judging from the early pace, I expect a long match between these two. They are doing a good job portraying Bliss as scared of Asuka. 


Commentary sucks though, unenthusiastic as fuck.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Beat the clock challenge: Monday Night RAW edition.

All night so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> You mean the non-connecting ass to air causing Alexa to bump like a train hit her?


That and the Asuka dance...type...thing.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

"Alexa, roll out of the ring and look afraid to help set up for a commercial break".


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hopefully this will convince wwe not to have Alexa vs Asuka for Wrestlemania. 

Paige Vs Asuka is the big match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh yeah. NOW she is a chicken shit coward heel.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Fartmonkey88 said:


> 45 45 UGA vs Oklahoma in other. Bama vs Clemson raw slipping up


 UGA vs Oklahoma damn good game


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember 15 minutes ago when WWE said

"This could be a Wrestlemania match"

:lol Yeah WWE.. About that..


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Alexa is so hot when she's scared.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This match is going on way longer than it needs to be. Honestly wish Asuka was just winning the Title here.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well this match has been terrible so far. No shock there given who's involved.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The only thing that is entertaining in this match is Asuka dancing and mocking Alexa. *_


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Remember 15 minutes ago when WWE said
> 
> "This could be a Wrestlemania match"
> 
> :lol Yeah WWE.. About that..


It's been horrendous. If that's the best Women's match Wrestlemania can offer then we're really in trouble.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We come back from break and Alexa is in control? LOL


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This match is going on way longer than it needs to be. Honestly wish Asuka was just winning the Title here.


Why, so they can bring in Ronda randomly to beat her? That's certainly what would happen.

She shouldn't win the title any sooner than WrestleMania.

And here we have a Mania preview. Asuka selling 70% of the match.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

This match hasn't been that bad. It's actually telling a story and I like it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Funny that the WWE fans are complaining about a match not being interesting enough despite apparently enjoying storytelling. They are telling the story that Bliss is afraid of Asuka and trying to avoid her. Wait.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this company is going to be on life support very soon if they don't buck up there ideas, its beyond awful, the booking is atrocious and this 3 man commentary abomination needs to fuck right off, oh look bliss got the upper hand when it went to ad break


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The crowd is so quiet at times I swear to god I can hear the ventilation system blowing air around when the announcers aren't saying anything


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

inb4 Brock Lesnar interupts and suplexes the shit out of them


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"the most dominant champion in recent memory"

"champions Charlotte ppv streak of 16 straight wins for ages"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just came back... Bliss dominating Asuka, what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ASUKA!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Funny that the WWE fans are complaining about a match not being interesting enough despite apparently enjoying storytelling. They are telling the story that Bliss is afraid of Asuka and trying to avoid her. Wait.


She's in control though? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Therapy said:


> The crowd is so quiet at times I swear to god I can hear the ventilation system blowing air around when the announcers aren't saying anything


LOL

Alexa vs Asuka putting the crowd to sleep.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Alexa Bliss is not Asuka's toughest opponent. If anything Asuka is Alexa's toughest opponent yet.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Remember 15 minutes ago when WWE said
> 
> "This could be a Wrestlemania match"
> 
> :lol Yeah WWE.. About that..


I don't think anyone actually thought that other than WWE themselves.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, this is dull.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Alexa can get me in a body scissors any day.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Damnit, Twitter.... :no:



B0D2017 said:


> Didn't know Drake used to be referee?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is this competitive


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> LOL
> 
> Alexa vs Asuka putting the crowd to sleep.


Every match has been like this.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

TAKE THE DAMN DROPKICKS, ALEXA


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't think anyone actually thought that other than WWE themselves.




I have seen a bunch of members on IWF saying “Alexa vs Asuka is the wrestlemania match”

I’m glad this match is happening to prove them wrong now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The match sucks, but its actually a nice clash of characters.

They're so different.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is this match still going on? it should of ended via fuckery a long time ago.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> She's in control though? :lol


Yeah, I said it during the break though. They will get back on track soon.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Asuka might be able to wrestle, but she can’t work that crowd or ring all that well. Christ, Bliss is carrying the load there.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

the_hound said:


> this company is going to be on life support very soon if they don't buck up there ideas, its beyond awful, the booking is atrocious and this 3 man commentary abomination needs to fuck right off, oh look bliss got the upper hand when it went to ad break


Seriously man, I’ve always been positive about WWE and not the first to complain but I stopped watching in 2009 and started again in 2014 and these last 6 months or even longer have been the worst stretch I may have ever watched. Not even anything awful just boring as hell literally nothing happens week to week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Have all the strikes missed this match?

Decent match, not a fan of the structure of it or the execution.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Bliss showing us why she's been champion this long!" :lol No the reason why is cos she never defends it lol.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Good match.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

How's the show so far?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So did any of Asuka's strikes or kicks actually hit Alexa? That was some terrible stuff


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the second variation of this move she has done.

STOP IT. It looked FAKE AS FUCK both times and obvious it doesn't even fucking connect and WWE relies on camera switching to sell it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> How's the show so far?


Terrible


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

They should just made that match for the title and gave Asuka the belt then.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This match should have been 5 minutes tops and not 10 minutes. Asuka should have made Alexa tap out sooner and not that his long. Then again this is WWE booking. unk2*_


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A clean win? Very unexpected.

Hopefully "at some point in the future" means WrestleMania. Hopefully they just act like this didn't happen. Suck fucking idiotic booking.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At least Asuka made her tap out. That was way more competitive than I expected, though. It seemed like they were building up Bliss as the scared Champion & then she was suddenly in control :lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

So Asuka cleanly pins the champ but needs to compete in the Royal Rumble to win a shot to face her for the title?

Logic.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

beats the champions, somewhat earns a championship match against the champ in the future, jesus christ this company


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So did any of Asuka's strikes or kicks actually hit Alexa? That was some terrible stuff


 I like Asuka, but yeah a lot of her moves didn't get close to connecting.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I honestly love everything about Asuka.

And it's been a while, but Alexa's thighs are drawing me in again. lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

frankthetank91 said:


> So Asuka cleanly pins the champ but needs to compete in the Royal Rumble to win a shot to face her for the title?
> 
> Logic.


We should all know better by now. WWE doesn't operate with logic in mind.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So they just gave away Asuka/Bliss on RAW? ok. It wasn't that great, but still.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So did any of Asuka's strikes or kicks actually hit Alexa? That was some terrible stuff


Not sure why either... we’ve seen Alexa take hits but Asuka seemed to be avoiding any stiffness. But then Asuka.... she has sucked since day one in NXT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE absolutely loves to beat their Champions...clean...and even a tapout.

They never learn.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jedah said:


> A clean win? Very unexpected.
> 
> Hopefully "at some point in the future" means WrestleMania. Hopefully they just act like this didn't happen. Suck fucking idiotic booking.




Seriously? You wanna see that match again? and take up the Raw women’s match spot for wrestlemania?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The first part of the match was great storytelling, the second part was a bit confusing since Bliss then took over the match like she is no longer afraid. Okay match, glad Asuka won though.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just give her the title already. I won't care about the division until the title is off of Bliss.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

X has submitted the champ!!!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

frankthetank91 said:


> So Asuka cleanly pins the champ but needs to compete in the Royal Rumble to win a shot to face her for the title?
> 
> Logic.


It's better that way. This match should never have happened tonight at all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> The first part of the match was great storytelling, the second part was a bit confusing since Bliss then took over the match like she is no long afraid. Okay match, glad Asuka won though.


It was weird. They had decent storytelling & then it just suddenly became very competitive. Whatever.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The match was pretty good but it did feel flat for some reason. The crowd was barely in to it.

They need to be careful with showing Asukas misses in strikes and kicks. She connected with some but others it was obvious that she missed when Alexa sold it.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I still can’t even picture them having a one on one women’s match at Wrestlemania. Wouldn’t be surprised if they made it some mixed tag to get them all involved.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> The first part of the match was great storytelling, the second part was a bit confusing since Bliss then took over the match like she is no long afraid. Okay match, glad Asuka won though.




A part of me worried they’d have Alexa beat Asuka with a slap. Knowing WWE [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Renee fucking rules.. She is selling last weeks comment still without even a lead in.. God I love her


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> Not sure why either... we’ve seen Alexa take hits but Asuka seemed to be avoiding any stiffness. But then Asuka.... she has sucked since day one in NXT


Oh come on man Bliss was falling way too soon each time


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ladies and gents i think i know how roman keeps the belt, roman busts open joe and the match ends via stoppage


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Renee's selling of Joe is fantastic.

7* announcer.

Joe is fucking awesome.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You know it's gotta feel shitty for Charly that Renee came back to RAW and has pretty much taken her spot as the interviewer chick.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Joe. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Man did they fuck up not having Joe go over Lesnar at GBOF. They killed his momentum he could have been huge but he is still the best part of the show.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Renee announcing Samoa Joe was the best.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Samoa Joe just rekt Ambrose :lol


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Stay at home Husband lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Renee is a godsend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Law said:


> I like Asuka, but yeah a lot of her moves didn't get close to connecting.


I feel like it's more on Alexa than it is Asuka. It's a pattern I've noticed in her matches where she'll sell a move that was like eight inches away from her face. It's almost if she's scared to take bumps. Carmella and Lana do it too.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lmaoo Renee’s faces tho :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Himiko said:


> A part of me worried they’d have Alexa beat Asuka with a slap. Knowing WWE


I wish... Asuka needs to be sent back to Japan. She has flopped in the WWE.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Because of me, Ambrose is now a stay at home husband living off his wife's cheques."

I hope Ambrose DESTROYS him!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Renee is about to give Joe a nut shot if he mentions Ambrose again. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Joe saying that to Renee's face

ops


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Renee Young selling the resentment of Samoa Joe injuring Dean Ambrose :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Watch out Joe! Renee slapped the Miz before when he talked crap lol!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God damn.. When Joe is fired up his promos are ON-FUCKING-POINT

That was one of them.


----------



## JeffHardyRules9000 (Oct 14, 2009)

Joe definitely lacks no energy lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun :mark: Finally something on this show worth paying attention to.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Himiko said:


> A part of me worried they’d have Alexa beat Asuka with a slap. Knowing WWE [emoji849][emoji849]


That would've been disastrous. 




Samoa Joe needs to win tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Oh come on man Bliss was falling way too soon each time


Alexa did look like she was avoiding some of those dropkicks.

:braun :braun :braun :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe is awesome.

Oh and Asuka should stop with the dancing and the butt attacks. Call them a hip attack if you wish, but we all know its a butt attack


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Joe cuts a pretty good promo. Reigns can learn a lot from this man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Strowman with a monster pop.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun is hype


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe is great on the mic. Push him over Braun.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh and Asuka should stop with the dancing and the butt attacks. Call them a hip attack if you wish, but we all know its a butt attack


I agree I don't like them at all and it reminds me of the thing Naomi does which is equally as stupid.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowmans pops please me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Joe should win the Rumble. But we all know there is literally a 0.0001 percent chance of that happening.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Kane and Lesnar coming out confirmed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promo.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> I wish... Asuka needs to be sent back to Japan. She has flopped in the WWE.




Nxt women’s champion for 500+ days, and she only debuted on the main Roster like 2/3 months ago... and hasn’t lost a match. Hardly call that a flop


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Samoa Joe is a beast on the mic. :mark: *_


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There isn't a better full time mic worker or character in the WWE than Joe.

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I agree I don't like them at all and it reminds me of the thing Naomi does which is equally as stupid.


At least Naomi's ass actually touches her opponent. Both of Asukas were an ass fly-by and Alexa had to sell it like Goldberg just speared her


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Nxt women’s champion for 500+ days, and she only debuted on the main Roster like 2/3 months ago... and hasn’t lost a match. Hardly call that a flop


Her reign in NXT towards the end got insufferable, the last thing I want to do is relive it on the main roster.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Samoa Joe with that fire. Put the belt on this man or make him the top heel. That was incredible promo from his first word to the last.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Himiko said:


> Nxt women’s champion for 500+ days, and she only debuted on the main Roster like 2/3 months ago... and hasn’t lost a match. Hardly call that a flop


Demolished the NXT division with shit matches and fueds while always winning... continues her trend of shittiness on Raw. Flop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are we back to feeding Braun jobbers and fodder?..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Heath? LMFAO wonder who is gonna win this match....Also did anyone see the video on twitter of him getting stuck in an airplane bathroom? LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Rhyno.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Braun vs Rhyno this would be PPV quality if it was 2001


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

These two could actually have a good match. Sadly, it'll be a squash.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rip Rhyno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath still being around.

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Empress said:


> Samoa Joe with that fire. Put the belt on this man or make him the top heel. That was incredible promo from his first word to the last.


 It's a shame Braun is more over than him. A lot of people want to put the title on Braun, but I think he'd struggle because he's still green and pretty one dimensional. He's not ready for it.

Joe is ready and could carry the title for over a year. The show would be fantastic with Joe as the top heel with guys trying to stop the submission machine.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Braun is so good


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Strowman said "You better sitch yo ass down for you catch these hands" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh... shouldn't that have been a DQ? :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Braun saying "get these hands" is the greatest thing I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why isn't this a DQ now? I've seen refs DQ matches for much less (when the storyline mattered)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Should've been a DQ. Glad that was quick.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

How was that not a DQ? I fucking hate how WWE just totally ignores their own rules constantly lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

braun is just fucking awesome, if they don't have braun win the rumble then this company is fucking clueless


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Let's go Rhyno chants? :wow


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My man BRRAAUUUUNNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Strowman over as a muuphucka


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun have mercy he has kids and a pool!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The catch these hands line from his character is fucking gold. I laughed my ass off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun's act is getting so boring.

Literally the same shit every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Slater.

:lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Braun Strowman is the fucking man period!! Put the bad mouth and still destroyed their asses!!! :braun*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heath's kids gotta visit daddy in the hospital.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That should have been a DQ. Even Cole was confused. Watch some time in the future where a heel like Alexa uses that same tactic to get out of the match and the ref will end the match instantly. WWE with their stupid logic of ignoring rules sometimes.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun and Joe on fire tonight.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Any chance Braun takes the strap at the Rumble? Or is that wishful thinking


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

LEAVE THEM ALONE!

THAT'S ENOUGH, YOU'VE MADE YOUR POINT STROWMAN.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

This is why the tag division on RAW has essentially two teams right now, The Club and the Revival are absentee and Bo Dallas, Curtis Axle, Heath, and Rhyno are doing this shit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Law said:


> It's a shame Braun is more over than him. A lot of people want to put the title on Braun, but I think he'd struggle because he's still green and pretty one dimensional. He's not ready for it.
> 
> Joe is ready and could carry the title for over a year. The show would be fantastic with Joe as the top heel with guys trying to stop the submission machine.


Braun just destroying Rhyno and Slater shows why he's so over. Sometimes, people just want to see a guy wreck things and don't have an appreciation for a full and well rounded character. I think Joe can easily do everything Braun does. But Braun gets to be a monster and that's enough for some.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948017403136393216











WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Watch out Joe! Renee slapped the Miz before when he talked crap lol!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bah gawd that man has a family!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Samoa Joe brings it week after week, the guys on fire right now.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That man has kids, Braun.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hothead Roman is actually pretty natural.

"He's a joke, he's a punk. He talks one, he acts like one." Actually sounds convincing.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Heath! He will probably be sore tomorrow!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jordan popping up like a geek :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That moment when Jordan is the best part of the segment. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

Poor Jordan.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Those reactions :ha


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That Jordan bit was gold :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jordan is such a geek :lol

The way Rollins was looking after he said that :ti :ti


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Jason Jordan so damn much :lol :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, thank you WWE for realising Seth & Roman should still interact!!

Also JJ thinks he's replaced Dean in The Shield now or something. Seth & Roman's faces :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Empress said:


> Braun just destroying Rhyno and Slater shows why he's so over. Sometimes, people just want to see a guy wreck things and don't have an appreciation for a full and well rounded character. I think Joe can easily do everything Braun does. But Braun gets to be a monster and that's enough for some.


 Tbh, I think fans would turn on Braun once the title is put on him. It's too early for him, he's not quite championship material yet and I don't think he'd be able carry main event scene.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if jordan costs roman the match, i will buy 4 wwe shirts and give them away to posters on here


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahahhaha, when mom make you take your little brother with you to hang with your friends.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh lord, JJ already thinking he's the third member of the Shield, poor man just asking for a powerbomb.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Braun Strowman is the true reason for the extinction of the rhinoceros.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jason Jordan :lol

Seth looked so disappointed xD


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Na fuck y'all Jason Jordan is hilarious :maury


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

God this segment fpalm So fake sounding.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

They need to just go ahead and make Braun the top face of the company


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think thats the first time I've liked something Jason Jordan has done.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948018732734935040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948019182486011904


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That backstage segment reminded me of last year when Sami tried to do the Shield fist bump with Seth and Roman :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't wait till JJ tries to do the Shield fist bump and Seth & Roman just kick his ass :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I never on my life wanted Roman and Seth to kick someone's ass in my entire wrestling forum career but this has hit. What a geek and it is embarrassing hearing "Believe That" from Jason Jordan. Stick to being Kurt's son. *_


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948017403136393216


Yay Bayley!!! :Bayley Renee did not hold back on that slap lol! :reneelel Poor Miz!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jordan legit just made me laugh. "Believe that". I like that they randomly have Jordan walk up and act like he is part of the Shield.

A Wrestle Kingdom advert during the commercial of RAW with Jericho in it. Wow!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kane saying he's an alpha monster :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun and Kane just hanging out backstage now...


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Really? We're doing this now? C'mon, son.

Fuck him up, Braun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Alpha Monsters'

:mj4


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the_hound said:


> if jordan costs roman the match, i will buy 4 wwe shirts and give them away to posters on here


Bookmarked.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I just noticed the ref instructing Braun to keep going with the slams.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Braun is the only Alpha Monster dammit lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

30 women.

FFS, that match is gonna go on forever fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Can Braun just win the title, Jesus.

It's criminal at how Joe/Braun have to be held back in favor of Lesnar/Roman.

THEY'RE READY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Completely forgot about Finn..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS wens3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kurt is always on the phone

HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE BULLET CLUB!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's 2 Sweet time!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Finn finally found some friends.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Underwhelming way to put Balor back with Gallows and Anderson, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey it's Fetus and Joey Mercury.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Diet Bullet Club!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm They're REALLY fucking teasing this shit?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe :mark :mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why does Finn keep doing that cheesy smile all the time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Bullet Club!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, this isn't the main event? I guess Brock is? Boo :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Finn will win the rumble and move over to smackdwown to fight AJ at WM wens3.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

NOW FINN HAS A BALOR CLUB


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Joe has the best theme in the company


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Lok said:


> Diet Bullet Club!


Rogaine Bullet Club!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Random ass Balor lead Bullet Club reunion with no build what so ever:lmao

This would have been dope if Ambrose never got injured. They could have done Balor Club vs Shield at the Feb PPV.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Finn is here :mark :mark :mark Bullet Club is alive fookers


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The Bullet Club is back baby!! Balor, Anderson and Gallos are back together!!! About damn time!!!! :yay :yay :yay *_


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JOE JOE JOE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PLEASEEEEE, JOE FOR IC CHAMMMPP!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> Hey it's Fetus and Joey Mercury.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alpha monster lol! Why is that so funny to me?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Braun doing the same to brock tonight? :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Finn will win the rumble and move over to smackdwown to fight AJ at WM wens3.


The way Finns career in WWE is going he'll be in Heath Slaters shoes in 5 years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, Club back together just like that with no build?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ooh, that's really interesting. I wonder if they'll bring up Revival now, as long as Finn doesn't actually turn heel they can function as good guys and then the tag division could have more variety.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/948021548014714880

Wow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948021548014714880


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How is the IC Title match not the main event tonight? I know we've seen the match a bunch in recent months so it's not 100% fresh, but it should be main-eventing.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*The Bullet Club is back baby!! Balor, Anderson and Gallos are back together!!! About damn time!!!! :yay :yay :yay *_


:fuckyeah


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Metro PCS commercial gets on my nerves. Like wouldn't she have saved the picture to her phone? She would have seen the cake when she went to pick it up, also wouldn't the baker have been like hey the picture isn't loading? I think to deeply about stuff like this sometimes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:damn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> How is the IC Title match not the main event tonight? I know we've seen the match a bunch in recent months so it's not 100% fresh, but it should be main-eventing.


And why is it starting at 9:46

Not 9pm, not 10pm, not the lead in as the main event.

9:46 pm.... :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> How is the IC Title match not the main event tonight? I know we've seen the match a bunch in recent months so it's not 100% fresh, but it should be main-eventing.


It is. The end of the second hour is usually the main event.

They've given up on the third hour since they know it drops off so much.

Really, really hope the TV deal they negotiate this year has this show going back to two hours.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Get it done Joe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> It is. The end of the second hour is usually the main event.
> 
> They've given up on the third hour since they know it drops off so much.
> 
> Really, really hope the TV deal they negotiate this year has this show going back to two hours.


I get what you mean, but what goes on last main events. I'm guessing the Brock segment..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The “main event” hasn’t been the “main event” for months now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmm, Dean lost the IC title in one of these stupid 'if champ gets DQed they lose the title' matches. Let's hope Roman doesn't go the same way.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> The “main event” hasn’t been the “main event” for months now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair.. It started with CM Punk as champ when WWE refused to bill his matches as the 3rd hour main event. He was nicknamed the 10'Oclock Champion because Cena always had to close the show


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That backstage segment reminded me of last year when Sami tried to do the Shield fist bump with Seth and Roman :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe is awesome, maybe he can carry Reigns to a good match like last week again. 


New Champ tonight? :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I would love to see Joe win the IC title. It's almost Mania season and we all know what that means for Roman. Gotta give the other guys something to fight for as well.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The show's been mostly filler tonight, but it hasn't been poorly booked aside from Alexa/Asuka in all fairness.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Why does Finn keep doing that cheesy smile all the time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_*He has been doing that cheesy smile since his heel turn in Japan years ago. It never gets old. *_:y2j


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Jordan is surely costing Reigns here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean getting mentioned a hell of a lot for somebody who is supposedly out injured for 9 months isn't he :lol Usually when somebody is gonna be out that long, they just stop mentioning them entirely lol.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Jason Jordan clearly going to get Roman DQ'd


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean getting mentioned a hell of a lot for somebody who is supposedly out injured for 9 months isn't he :lol Usually when somebody is gonna be out that long, they just stop mentioning them entirely lol.


G_*uess this company is turning this injury angle long planned and I am happy for Dean Ambrose. It's giving him respect and also let's people know how important Dean is to the Shield. roud*_


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cole - "Has defended the title all over the globe, has taken on every challenger"

WTF?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I think ima start a drinking game and every time someone goes into the ring post shoulder first ima take a shot. It might give me alcohol poisoning though...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The camera just caught ref telling Reigns to put his shoulder down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Haven't really been paying attention to the match, has it been any good so far?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They could be swerving us with this Dean injury for Wrestlemania, like they did with Seth’s knee last year in the build up for his HHH match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I can never get into Roman's maches, he's never in danger so it's predictable and just waiting for the inevitable fight back.

It's like Cena all over again.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Jedah said:


> The show's been mostly filler tonight, but it hasn't been poorly booked aside from Alexa/Asuka in all fairness.


Alexa/Asuka wasn't bad tho it dragged a bit but I think that's because of the botched commercial break.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hmm, Dean lost the IC title in one of these stupid 'if champ gets DQed they lose the title' matches. Let's hope Roman doesn't go the same way.


Surely they've built Joe enough that they want him to look better than that. I assumed Miz would demand a re-match and if Roman was still feuding with Joe, Joe would get to pin Miz for it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Man this match is a stinker..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Haven't really been paying attention to the match, has it been any good so far?


 Typical boring top babyface match.

Joe has dominated just waiting for the fightback.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Law said:


> I can never get into Roman's maches, he's never in danger so it's predictable and just waiting for the inevitable fight back.
> 
> It's like Cena all over again.


You act like all matches aren't paint-by-numbers until the last minute to five minutes depending on their placement on the card. Even AJ's matches are like that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

works the arm and elbow only for roamn to use the same arm to closeline joe, i absolutely hate that shit, why work a body part if you can use that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Man this match is a stinker..


 It's their top babyface style match. Just so boring.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cole: “ladies and gentleman WE ARE LIVE TONIGHT!!!!!”

Ehhhhh, you’re always live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yet again, Reigns and Joe boring as fuck together.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Illogical said:


> You act like all matches aren't paint-by-numbers until the last minute to five minutes depending on their placement on the card. Even AJ's matches are like that.


 Yeah, I pointed that out.

it's even worse for Roman because he never loses clean. AJ has lost clean several times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break.

:ha


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Imagine having to relive the LOLCENAWINS era. My god I wouldn’t be able for it! I’m hoping we don’t get it with Roman.... although who am I kidding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Illogical said:


> You act like all matches aren't paint-by-numbers until the last minute to five minutes depending on their placement on the card. Even AJ's matches are like that.


NO..

Difference is, AJ can swap moves to make "paint by numbers" have different colors for the same spaces.. He can have like 4 moves to switch between for the same spot. ie: 450 Splash or Forearm for a outside the ropes spot.

Reigns has no variations to his numbers to paint. It's just like Cena..


To credit Cena.. When Cena felt like it.. He could fucking wrestle. When he went up against AJ he showed he can put on a clinic if he has too.

Roman.. No. He's a one trick pony..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Imagine having to relive the LOLCENAWINS era. My god I wouldn’t be able for it! I’m hoping we don’t get it with Roman.... although who am I kidding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We are already pretty much there with it and it's gonna be/is terrible.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yet again, Reigns and Joe boring as fuck together.


 They don't work stylistically, you need some pace and neither can add that. So it's do decent paced guys working a slowish match.

These types of guys are better off working shorter, high intensity matches rather than slow plodding style match we're getting now.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Law said:


> Yeah, I pointed that out.
> 
> it's even worse for Roman because he never loses clean. AJ has lost clean several times.


Roman's lost clean something like four times, maybe five, this year. He's a top babyface, none of them loose clean that much.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Typical boring top babyface match.
> 
> Joe has dominated just waiting for the fightback.


Fucks sake, really? Just when I praise one Roman match one week, the next it's terrible. Typical.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Please end this.

Dragging on...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> We are already pretty much there with it and it's gonna be/is terrible.




Well at least now there’s focus on other guys as well, as opposed to EVERYTHING being focused on John like it was. But yeah it is gonna be terrible.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

We need more JASON JORDAN!!!! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

everybody giving a 120% hahahaha JESUS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948025800485244928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948027009564794880


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> Roman's lost clean something like four times, maybe five, this year. He's a top babyface, none of them loose clean that much.


 Yeah and because of that it's hard to get invested in their matches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Win by count out?

Nvm.

How long has this match gone on?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

sucks we wont be getting the cw title match because enzo got sick.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Remember they gave Roman Reigns blue eye contacts to try and get him over [emoji23][emoji23] good times! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's really a crime that Joe and Braun isn't the RAW title match for WrestleMania.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

countout is happening


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why the fuck is this match still going on. It's been over 20 minutes at this point, right?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

More moves besides finishers should end matches. It looks silly when they act unbelieving and ask the ref if he's sure it was a two count after a move that has *NEVER* won them a match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Typical 'heel tries to goad face into getting DQed so he can lose the title' spot there :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why are people stunned Joe kicked out of a SMP lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hate when the announcers talk about the wrestlers using “veteran instinct” for doing something as simple as reaching for the rope or getting out of the ring. That’s wrestling 101. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Superman punch spam time!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hate the Superman Punch, it's about as believable as Santino's Cobra Strike....


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Law said:


> I can never get into Roman's maches, he's never in danger so it's predictable and just waiting for the inevitable fight back.
> 
> It's like Cena all over again.


It's always been like that from Hogan, Bret, Shawn, Taker, Austin, Cena and now Reigns. Only top guy who took clean pins here or there was The Rock. Just Vince's way of thinking really, unless you are well loved by the fans it won't be noticeable but seen as Reigns as a large enough section that dislike him it's definitely more noticeably. 

The sad fact we know Reigns will win the RR and beat Brock at WM, does take the fun out if it slightly.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck off


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finisher kick out :lmao

What a mess this is.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So the ref just forgets that he was gonna DQ Roman lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was a really slick little ref spot.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I fully expect Jordan to come out and get Roman dq'd


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Finisher kick out :lmao
> 
> What a mess this is.


Typical WWE.. They are no different than what people pissed all over TNA for now. Finisher spam and giving away PPV matches on live. TV.. WWE is nothing but TNA with a budget at this point

Edit: LOL Clean finish.

My point exactly


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Why are people stunned Joe kicked out of a SMP lol.


Pretty sure they are being sarcastic, no one actually believes that he would.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

:buried


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Joe can't win by Uraguae and cannot put Roman to sleep. How the fuck is he supposed to win?

Fuck off, Joe loses clean fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

one shoulder was down, yeah wwe lets ignore that


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Law said:


> Yeah and because of that it's hard to get invested in their matches.


And if that wasn't true it wouldn't mean shit when they get beaten clean.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Joe is gonna be the one who gets DQed. Rendering this whole match pointless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

lolromanwins :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp RIP Joe. Just another guy to put over Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the ref realised Joe shoved Roman into him on purpose to try to get Roman DQed and that's why he didn't end the match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

lolromanwins

And no fuckery either. This should take Joe out of contention, but with this company you never know.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What a shitty match. Most of Reigns' matches have been during his IC Title run.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Good lord, getting REAAAAL tired of the crowd chanting "this is awesome" to matches that aren't anything special.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

People enjoy this shit :lol

This match summed up everything wrong in the WWE style.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jason Jordan should come down and celebrate with him.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Got those Super Cena vibes the whole time, huh.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Laughing so hard, I have zero reason to bother with WWE anymore. So many talents I enjoy constantly wasted.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Not even any storyline progression here. Just lolromanwins :lol

At least get Jordan/Seth involved or something. Fuck :lol


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Always love how Reigns kicks out of finishers but the spear is basically an auto loss.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Finisher kick out :lmao
> 
> What a mess this is.


What did you expect. This is a roman match, they guy can't have a match without one. He is shit. 




Oh fuck off. Joe lost? Why? Guess promos aren't what Vince likes.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck off Roman.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Pathetic


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved that match; had everything I wanted. I did expect Reigns to lose but he pulled out the win. I hope the feud isn't over. 

Reigns vs Brock is coming. Heyman is here.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope this doesn't mean the end to Roman and Joe's feud, I expected a Joe DQ or double count out.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

this makes me think roman is not winning the rumble? surely he would not win it while he is IC chamion ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone seeing clearly.

:drose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948030139023032320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948030243314520064


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

MFR55 said:


> this makes me think roman is not winning the rumble? surely he would not win it while he is IC chamion ?


Surely he would 
Ultimate Warrior did, WWE want the Ultimate "Big Dawg" :fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CoverD said:


> Good lord, getting REAAAAL tired of the crowd chanting "this is awesome" to matches that aren't anything special.


THIS.

Those chants used to only come about when both men nearly killed themselves for 30 minutes, put on a wrestling clinic, the high spots were few but very well placed in the psychology of the match.

Now, if the match goes 5 minutes without fuckery the fans are sticking their dick in a fleshlight and chanting this is awesome.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

MFR55 said:


> this makes me think roman is not winning the rumble? surely he would not win it while he is IC chamion ?




Surely WWE at least knows that would be an absolute death move for Roman


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Surely he would
> Ultimate Warrior did, WWE want the Ultimate "Big Dawg" :fpalm


The super powers collide BROTHER


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Funny night. Everything has been fine except for the two biggest parts of it. Asuka beating Alexa clean at his juncture is random and unnecessary. Roman winning clean doesn't advance this story with Joe at all, unless tonight was supposed to be the end of it, which is dumb as hell.

It's amazing that NXT is part of the same company. How can NXT always seem to get a story right but the main roster fail so badly at it?

Wait, I know. :vince5


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Reigns and Lesnar have beaten all of their legit contenders clean, the build up couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Paige entered. Looks like she's thankfully OK.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So who can stop Super Roman once Brock puts him over at WM?

Is Rock gonna come back next year for bootleg once in a lifetime?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What the fuck is this...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha gulak


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh no there goes everyone's hopes of Paige winning the title at the Royal Rumble..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I knew Drew would read Enzo's note in his own style :lol

HOW ARE YOU DOING :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Paige looks fucking terrible


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully Enzo recovers soon!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"That's not right" :lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Gulak :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Drew Gulak quietly being awesome as usual.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gulak.

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Catsaregreat said:


> Paige looks fucking terrible


thats because of all that cock stuffed inside her


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Am I just being weird or did Cedric's music sound different?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Paige entered. Looks like she's thankfully OK.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Goldust? wtf? LOL


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Gulak's great.

Cedric just needs to go away


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:wtf Goldust is a cruiserweight now? 

Fuck this company..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the_hound said:


> thats because of all that cock stuffed inside her


oh ffs i meant coke


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Gulak bringing back the beard

:yes


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Goldust!!!


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Gulak killed that segment. 

A couple of haters?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goldust in the crusierweights? :kobelol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

wtf :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hah, good ol' Goldust.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Random but okay.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Daviri said "Anyone who walks down that ramp" not "Any Cruiserweight"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

goldy tagging with a black guy, oh what a shock


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Experimenting with letting the cruiserweights interacting with other talent. I like this. Definitely should continue.

Also trying to get Goldust some exposure before that Mixed Match Challenge.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Goldust? A CW? I like it


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MFR55 said:


> this makes me think roman is not winning the rumble? surely he would not win it while he is IC chamion ?


Seth held the World Heavyweight Title and the US Title so it could happen.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Paige looks like a fucking slut


That's more like it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Random but okay.


There is abolustely nothing about this that is ok.

For a division that has near zero reasons to give a fuck about it besides Enzo, the best they could come up with to fill his void is... 


Goldust.. Fucking Goldust...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*That's your 205 Live folks where a 250 IBS man gets to be in the division. unk2*_


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Way to play-off that botched bulldog.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goldust....with no regard for human life!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well at least that was over quickly.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> There is abolustely nothing about this that is ok.
> 
> For a division that has near zero reasons to give a fuck about it besides Enzo, the best they could come up with to fill his void is...
> 
> ...


He's not in the division.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Balor's smile is even more creepy than Bobby Roode's.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Club are happy they just got on Raw for a change :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t watch 205 live but shit Gulak is good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hopefully putting these guys back together is the push that the Balor, Gallows, and Anderson need.

Don't fuck this up WWE...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Paige looks fucking terrible


Awww don't say that!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Out of the loop. When/why/how is the club face (or vice versa for Balor)? And when/why/how is Balor with them?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Abisial said:


> He's not in the division.


My point is.. They didn't even try.. Some old man who can't even give a fuck anymore to paint his head showed up in a suit with nothing to do so they put him in a cruiserweight tag match. 

Way to really push the division as nothing but the clown shoes that it is


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Club is here guys. :mark Time for celebrations.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Therapy said:


> My point is.. They didn't even try.. Some old man who can't even give a fuck anymore to paint his head showed up in a suit with nothing to do so they put him in a cruiserweight tag match.
> 
> Way to really push the division as nothing but the clown shoes that it is


You seem really upset.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948034252595019776


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Roman won clean...eyeroll

And you wonder why I don't even bother with WWE these days


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias in that Royal Rumble graphic gives me a little hope.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock looks sunburnt in that pic for the title match :lmao He's all red haha.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Man Cena really is just an after thought.. It's come to the point Cena being in the Rumble is a twitter event now.. 5 years ago WWE would have taken the last 30 minutes of RAW for a Cena promo to announce the same exact thing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booker T and Cole are both drunk.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Speaking of the devil...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar interrupts Elias?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the highest booker has been in a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ELIAS! The best fucking thing on RAW!!! This man is pure talent.. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

When did the club turn face and how? And how/why/when is Balor with them?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE= Walk With Elias... I love it :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Walk
With
Elias.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Booker is stoned


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

I walk with Elias


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Elias is swole as f^ck with all the walking he does.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

My guy Elias :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bo has a fucking cowbell lmfao


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Give Axel a harmonica again


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nuski said:


> Booker is stoned




Like over the top high. Graves at least is only slightly high. Booker is BAKED.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE 2018 off to a rip-roaring start.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Brock looks sunburnt in that pic for the title match :lmao He's all red haha.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

needs more cowbell


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NEEDS MORE COWBELL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WTF is going on :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I missed the Paige segment. Did she really look that bad? Anyone have a pic or a gif? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO even Elias thought the Miztourage were crap :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Sleigh bells and a cow bell.

And whistling!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ahhhh crap. The Miz is back next week. I was enjoying having a break from that irritating talentless cunt


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Elias really has improved so much. When he was in NXT I wasn't the biggest fan and didn't see them doing much with his gimmick. I'm glad I have been proved wrong. He is one of the best things on RAW lately for me.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> WWE 2018 off to a rip-roaring start.


they should have at least tried to have good raw for the new year but nope.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Like over the top high. Graves at least is only slightly high. Booker is BAKED.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Booker T's not truly on RAW right now he's on another planet.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I want that nerd-o-meter shirt. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yup typical wwe, reforms the original bullet club but makes them come out separate


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That hell heat though :lol



Miztoruge and Elias vs True Bullet Club :mark


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm a big Elias fan but if this is how 2018 is starting with him.. I'm do......

And he's gonna job out to a couple of retard comedy jobbers and an over pushed clown who's entrance is more over than his ring presence. 


Done...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Elias bout to job to these guys smh


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Balor's troll smile is hilarious.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why mention the rock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I realllllly hate that gay crotch cam pose. Like...is that necessary? No. Not at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> I missed the Paige segment. Did she really look that bad? Anyone have a pic or a gif?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why is Finn so happy? He literally just won the most flopilicious flop of all flops, courtesy of Vince McMahon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha holy shit they are gonna do it to Finn. This is the Brock segment. He comes in and destroys all 6. Or do they make Finn look strong? We shall see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Man, those 1 dollar stacker tacos look so yummy. I wish I could eat stuff like that!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Baylor vs Roode. Battle of the disingenuous smiles.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948037244337602560


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>




Well that was really exaggerated. She looks fine!

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> *picture snipped for quote sakes*



It's the hooker lip stick. I don't understand it. She's "goth". She wore no lipstick or black before, but for her return they give her hooker lipstick. She looks like a 12 year old discovering makeup for the first time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How does walking around everywhere with a guitar make somebody a great performer, Booker? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell Vince really doesn't give a fuck about the Bullet Club or Balor, Anderson, Gallows. The way they through them together was more random than how they did AJ, Anderson and Gallows. 

It was like taking 3 geeks who just happen to do the same kliq pose and putting them in a match together against 3 other geeks. No build. No excitement and sticking them in the most dead slot on the card.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I prefer Paige with red lips. Remember Emma’s dark lips? They looked awful, especially considering she had barely any lips to begin with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> It's the hooker lip stick. I don't understand it. She's "goth". She wore no lipstick or black before, but for her return they give her hooker lipstick. She looks like a 12 year old discovering makeup for the first time.


I'm not much of a fan of the red lipstick either, though to be fair I don't really care for red lipstick on any woman.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Vince finally gave in.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> You can tell Vince really doesn't give a fuck about the Bullet Club or Balor, Anderson, Gallows. The way they through them together was more random than how they did AJ, Anderson and Gallows.
> 
> It was like taking 3 geeks who just happen to do the same kliq pose and putting them in a match together against 3 other geeks. No build. No excitement and sticking them in the most dead slot on the card.


I'll put $50 down Vince didn't even plan it this way.. Was probably more like "I have nothing for any of these people so put them in a six man tag match and put minimal effort in selling it" 

Writers: "That's a bullet club return"

Vince: "Who? JUST BOOK THE FUCKING MATCH GOD DAMMIT"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I don’t see how y’all have bothered watching this crap when there’s an excellent football game on


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm only watching this Brock segment in the hope Braun comes out and beats him up :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Another WWE network show? Didn’t they cut a load of shows because of budgets? Why do they bother?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> I don’t see how y’all have bothered watching this crap when there’s an excellent football game on


Not everyone likes football?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Part of me doesn't mind that they threw in 2 heels with a face because I like that sort of dynamic so that its not always heels vs. faces.. but.. throwing those 3 together randomly without any build after their history together was crap. Vince of course has no care for that since the Bullet Club isn't his baby.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Not everyone likes football?




What is football?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Slackly said:


> Part of me doesn't mind that they threw in 2 heels with a face because I like that sort of dynamic so that its not always heels vs. faces.. but.. throwing those 3 together randomly without any build after their history together was crap. Vince of course has no care for that since the Bullet Club isn't his baby.




Gallows and Anderson have been buried so low that they’re not heels or faces. They barely even exist. So they can technically fit in wherever there’s an empty space


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was a pretty good return promo package for the Miz


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I need to sober up so I'm going to drink for every word Brock Lesnar says on the mic


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh here we go. Blah blah blah reigning defending champion/my client is going to annihilate everyone blah blah, overpronouncing every single syllable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Not everyone likes football?


Anything is better than that garbage


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, Heyman, Brock defended the title in a fatal 4 way match at Summerslam :lol That's 3 challengers, even more than this match lol.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Himiko said:


> Oh here we go. Blah blah blah reigning defending champion/my client is going to annihilate everyone blah blah, overpronouncing every single syllable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Allow me another volley sir..."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This just doesn't interest me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 RAW's in a row without a Charly segment, so here is a picture.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh ffs.. The fucking strawman Heyman is building is about to reach orbit.. Jesus fucking christ..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> This just doesn't interest me.



It's gotten old, as much as I like Brock I just want him to drop the title already.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ha! Kane's theme played late.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I'm not much of a fan of the red lipstick either, though to be fair I don't really care for red lipstick on any woman.


Red Lipstick is a hard color to pull off. I feel like it makes my lips look smaller. Taylor Swift can pull it off pretty well though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Let them fight" Yeah let's actually make Brock do something for a change :lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lmao wtf is this I’m actually laughing why did the locker room run out before anything happened


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that was pointless


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahah where’s that clown Kane mark? Lesnar literally laughed at him. Hahahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it?

:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait..........that's how RAW goes off the air? LMFAO 2018 is gonna be a long year...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a weak ending:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LADIES AND GENTLEMAN MAY I INTRODUCE TO YOU THE MOST ANTICLIMACTIC "BRAWL" IN HISTORY....

THIS IS YOUR REIGNING, DEFENDING, UNDISPUTED WORST "BRAWL" EVER


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Really? Another brawl the locker room has to break up? That's not repetitive.

Brock trolling Kane was hilarious though.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

oh... a brawl. how... exciting.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can we please get a champion who is contracted to take more than a single non-PPV bump a month


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

that was a lame ass ending i guess the rest if the year will be trash again with some good things.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

wait... that was the end of the show?? That's the worst brawl in the history of brawls.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> oh... a brawl. how... exciting.


Can you even call that a brawl


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Meh show. Bad booking with Asuka and Joe. The only real fun thing was watching Braun beat the shit out of Slater and Rhyno.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why didn't Braun come out? He was literally right there watching :lol That was fucking stupid.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

wow that was so shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948042603504713728

And the show ends....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE was like “jobbers. Looks like you’ve all got roles this week. Run out and stop Kane and Brock. GO!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why didn't Braun come out? He was literally right there watching :lol That was fucking stupid.


They even had fucking time.. Raw ended at 5 after.. They usually go at least another 10 minutes..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was so poorly organised and executed.

Brock gave away someone was going to show when he pulled back at the ropes when leaving and then the random ass roster room clearout that happened off camera before the brawl even began.

Someone fucked up hard.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why didn't Braun come out? He was literally right there watching :lol That was fucking stupid.


he looked kinda sick still watching that generic heyman brock promo #4000, i bet this afternoon brock was like that dude look sweaty as fuck nasty ass shit he better not come out vince and vince looked up from cleaning brock's toes with his tongue and said yes sir mr lesnar of course mr lesnar


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, the best part of the show was the backstage segment with Seth, Roman & JJ where JJ said "believe that" and Seth & Roman made those hilarious faces :lmao

Oh, and:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And people make fun of Road Dogg? Lol. This show sucks. Thank God Wrestle Kingdom is in 2 days.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> That was so poorly organised and executed.
> 
> Brock gave away someone was going to show when he pulled back at the ropes when leaving and then the random ass roster room clearout that happened off camera and before the brawl even began.
> 
> Someone fucked up hard.


Dude.. They even half assed the locker room clear out. Like 6 people showed up.. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Dude.. They even half assed the locker room clear out. Like 6 people showed up.. :lol


 That was just so bad.

Heyman's promo was good, but it was downhill from there.

If this is a sign of things to come, I think it's best to stick to NJPW and SD.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Man, that was an amazing way to sell Kane as a threat, The Big Red Machine, The Devil's favorite Demon, takes one shot with the belt that dumps him over the ropes and allows the weakest guys in the locker room to push him back up the ramp. And Brock's masterful selling! He momentarily held the title upside down to show how disoriented he was. After he laughed at Kane twice, of course, probably nervous laughter. I'm sure that's it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/Bar/Jason Jordan/Seth Rollins opening pre-match segment

- Cesaro vs Jason Jordan

- Woken Matt Hardy post-match promo

- Alexa Bliss vs Asuka

- Braun Strowman destroying Rhyno and Heath Slater

- Samoa Joe backstage interview with Renee Young

- Roman Reigns/Seth Rollins/Jason Jordan backstage segment

- Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe for the Intercontinental title


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Law said:


> If this is a sign of things to come, I think it's best to stick to NJPW.


3 days


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Another excellent night of WERE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why didn't Braun come out? He was literally right there watching :lol That was fucking stupid.


Braun basically said to Kane earlier that he would take Brock out on his terms, so he doesn't care about Kane or his plans in them working together to do it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just can't with that ending.. They're trying to sell a PPV

WWE is mocked for finisher kick outs.

Kane does his finisher

Brock no sells it.

I don't know about you folks but I'm definitely throwing my money at WWE to watch this shit show

:eyeroll:


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wish Brock would fuck off already. Wrestlemania can't come soon enough.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That part time Universal Champion.

"The most dominant Champion in history".. Yeah, because he gets to sit out for months and go in to his title defenses a lot more fresh than his opponents.

RAW I felt like was a total drag tonight. The only 2 good things was Jordan inserting himself between Reigns and Rollins and what Dana Brooke was wearing. The rest was mostly garbage. They had an easy way right there to get the title off of Reigns without him getting pinned so that he can make a run for Brock and yet instead they totally screwed Joe over long term, IMO. No reason to care for Joe now.

Can't believe that I am actually looking forward to Mizs return next week and I am no big Miz fan. Thats how poor RAW was.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And people make fun of Road Dogg? Lol. This show sucks. Thank God Wrestle Kingdom is in 2 days.


WWE right now would have a hard time trying to top Wrestle Kingdom, No one is complaining about that card but WWE seem to want to annoy their fans. 

Still think Reigns is winning the Rumble even if he holds the IC belt, he probably lose that in some fatal four way match so he doesn't take the pin or some screwy one he loses thanks to 50 run ins or something. I wonder what a year run with Reigns is going to be like as UC, it's safe to say it won't be Okada type best of all time run that's for sure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Worst RAW of the Year :grin2:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> Man, that was an amazing way to sell Kane as a threat, The Big Red Machine, The Devil's favorite Demon, takes one shot with the belt that dumps him over the ropes and allows the weakest guys in the locker room to push him back up the ramp. And Brock's masterful selling! He momentarily held the title upside down to show how disoriented he was. After he laughed at Kane twice, of course, probably nervous laughter. I'm sure that's it.


Not trying to be a smart ass here, but what does it matter what or who they build up as a threat when it comes to guys like Lesnar and Reigns cause we know they both won't be losing. The only matches at the Rumble right now you can call for sure that will be happening is Lesnar retaining and Reigns winning the RR, I'd be shocked if neither happened. That Lesnar match is such a filler match, to be fair a lot of this matches with him have been, AJ match was at least one of the best of the year.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Worst RAW of the Year :grin2:


Can't argue with this logic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ichigo87 said:


> Wish Brock would fuck off already. Wrestlemania can't come soon enough.


Don't expect him to go anywhere, he'll re-sign. He gets to make millions while putting no effort into matches, promos or appearances.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't expect him to go anywhere, he'll re-sign. He gets to make millions while putting no effort into matches, promos or appearances.


There is nothing left after he jobs to Reigns. Nothing


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass here, but what does it matter what or who they build up as a threat when it comes to guys like Lesnar and Reigns cause we know they both won't be losing. The only matches at the Rumble right now you can call for sure that will be happening is Lesnar retaining and Reigns winning the RR, I'd be shocked if neither happened. That Lesnar match is such a filler match, to be fair a lot of this matches with him have been, AJ match was at least one of the best of the year.


They are telling stories on the show, if guys are not threatening in the story they tell on the show, it doesn't matter if they're beaten by anyone. Joe, Braun, and AJ's matches against Brock were ones that meant something. In the show's storyline they were all shown and talked about as big deals and difficult to beat. When Brock sets up and no-sells Kane's offence and then laughs at him, when they barely have contact and Kane doesn't even look like he's trying to get away from the people that are "holding him back," WWE's fictional story becomes that Brock is not serious about having a match with Kane and that he shouldn't be. 

It's one of the reasons that Dean's match with Brock at Mania was one of the worst he's had since his return (until he started yelling out moves to Braun during their match), Brock showed before and after the match that Dean was a joke to him. Dean's match wouldn't have been so bad if Brock hadn't no-sold everything he was doing and been laughing at him during the build and after the match was over. It wasn't going to make it good, but it at least wouldn't have made beating Dean seem like it's a big goof and made Dean seem like he was so much lower than Brock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> There is nothing left after he jobs to Reigns. Nothing


They'll find something. Vince isn't giving up a star, and Brock isn't turning down free money. Believe me, he'll be here in a decade. He puts NO effort in to this job, it takes nothing out of him.

Besides, when Roman loses the title, who exactly do you think is gonna beat him? Not anybody on this roster of jobbers. That's all you've got, a pile of guys Vince has absolutely no faith in.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> There is nothing left after he jobs to Reigns. Nothing


He's got contract extensions for a few months after, I expect he'll do the job for Strowman, too, if no one else.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They'll find something. Vince isn't giving up a star, and Brock isn't turning down free money. Believe me, he'll be here in a decade. He puts NO effort in to this job, it takes nothing out of him.


I would normally agree but everything is being set up for Roman to take Brock's spot and even get a handshake from him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I would normally agree but everything is being set up for Roman to take Brock's spot and even get a handshake from him.


Roman took Taker's spot too, it's not stopping him from wrestling Cena this year.

Do you honestly think Brock is gonna lose at WrestleMania, and then Vince is gonna go "You're useless now. Get the fuck out of my face"? Of course not. He's gonna piss away millions of dollars like he always does to sign Brock for 3 more matches a year, and then the following, and the following. Of course Roman is beating him. That has nothing to do with anything regarding Brock staying with the company. He's going to stay with them until his body can't handle it anymore, and with the amount of slacking off he does, he could be doing this longer than Goldberg.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They'll find something. Vince isn't giving up a star, and Brock isn't turning down free money. Believe me, he'll be here in a decade. He puts NO effort in to this job, it takes nothing out of him.
> 
> Besides, when Roman loses the title, who exactly do you think is gonna beat him? Not anybody on this roster of jobbers. That's all you've got, a pile of guys Vince has absolutely no faith in.


I agree they will find something for Brock most likely. Watch. After he loses to Reigns, in order to build Brock back up, they'll probably have Brock beat Joe for months on end to get his credibility back because WWE is that retarded.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> I agree they will find something for Brock most likely. Watch. After he loses to Reigns, in order to build Brock back up, they'll probably have Brock beat Joe for months on end to get his credibility back because WWE is that retarded.


Absolutely, because Joe is expandable. He's just some no talent fatass who failed to get over.  :vince5

Sounds just like them. Don't even get me started on the lack of respect they showed him tonight. I'm glad he didn't win the title at least, that would've been even worse. That anchor, pre show level title, that'd have just drug him down even further. Couldn't even give a countout finish or something, just had to beat him, because......he's nothing. 

I don't know what we did as a fanbase to get stuck with the McMahons.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I laughed when Lesnar sat up like the Undertaker. 

The Joe/Reigns match was good. I'm not going to act like it's a big deal when someone loses cleanly to Roman. 

That's about as many compliments as I have for the show.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Absolutely, because Joe is expandable. He's just some no talent fatass who failed to get over.  :vince5
> 
> Sounds just like them. Don't even get me started on the lack of respect they showed him tonight. I'm glad he didn't win the title at least, that would've been even worse. That anchor, pre show level title, that'd have just drug him down even further. Couldn't even give a countout finish or something, just had to beat him, because......he's nothing.
> 
> I don't know what we did as a fanbase to get stuck with the McMahons.


Want to know the truth? WCW never had people in control who viewed that company has nothing more than a 9-5 job and Paul Heyman needed Vince's money to stay in business the last few years. That is why Tyrion. Even if you heard it many of times before.

We hate it but they have a passion for what THEY want to do no 9-5 attitudes or serious going out of business problems.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Want to know the truth? WCW never had people in control who viewed that company has nothing more than a 9-5 job and Paul Heyman needed Vince's money to stay in business the last few years. That is why Tyrion. Even if you heard it many of times before.
> 
> We hate it but they have a passion for what THEY want to do no 9-5 attitudes or serious going out of business problems.


Yeah, they have a passion for what THEY do, and what THEY do is ruin careers of people who've earned the right to be on top and push people with no talent based on what their face looks like. Hooray, right?! Let's all celebrate incompetence because they have a "passion" for making their fans miserable.

Maybe if they actually treated it like a business and made decisions based off of money, and didn't treat it like their own personal playpen, they'd be able to get a 3 in the ratings again for the first time in a decade.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Absolutely, because Joe is expandable. He's just some no talent fatass who failed to get over.  :vince5
> 
> Sounds just like them. Don't even get me started on the lack of respect they showed him tonight. I'm glad he didn't win the title at least, that would've been even worse. That anchor, pre show level title, that'd have just drug him down even further. Couldn't even give a countout finish or something, just had to beat him, because......he's nothing.
> 
> I don't know what we did as a fanbase to get stuck with the McMahons.


This is like the fifth or sixth time time they've had a match on live television.

Roman finally wins after this fifth match.

Yup no respect for joe


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, they have a passion for what THEY do, and what THEY do is ruin careers of people who've earned the right to be on top and push people with no talent based on what their face looks like. Hooray, right?! Let's all celebrate incompetence because they have a "passion" for making their fans miserable.


Your pretty much right on point man but the only company that could of put Vince and his dumbass daughter out of business blew their chance 20 years ago last Thursday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dio Brando said:


> This is like the fifth or sixth time time they've had a match on live television.
> 
> Roman finally wins after this fifth match.
> 
> Yup no respect for joe


You're damn right no respect for Joe. Joe is still trying (no thanks to them) to build himself up. You lose too often, you get the stigma of being a loser. Once you're saddled with that, it's over, there's no coming back from that. You get put in the middle and you don't come out of it. This is a guy with real top level potential, I'm not gonna sit back and watch happily as he ends up like Bobby Roode, Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, or any of these guys who just float around doing absolute dick and nobody buys them as a threat.

Now I get it, they're pushing Reigns, which they're paying the price for with bad attendance and ratings, but that's what they're doing. They're not gonna pin him, I get it. I didn't even want that, given the title was on the line and it'd actually be even worse for Joe to win that anchor of a belt. Can you at least end up with an inconclusive finish and move on? Protect both guys? It's not like it'd be the first time. No, they couldn't do that, because Joe isn't one of Vince or Triple H's boys.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're damn right no respect for Joe. Joe is still trying (no thanks to them) to build himself up. You lose too often, you get the stigma of being a loser. Once you're saddled with that, it's over, there's no coming back from that. You get put in the middle and you don't come out of it. This is a guy with real top level potential, I'm not gonna sit back and watch happily and he ends up like Bobby Roode, Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, or any of these guys who just float around doing absolute dick and nobody buys them as a threat.
> 
> Now I get it, they're pushing Reigns, which they're paying the price for with bad attendance and ratings, but that's what they're not gonna pin him. Can you at least end up with an inconclusive finish and move on?


I agree and disagree with you.

I don't think WWE does not respect Joe. There are not even five times I can count that Joe took straight up L's besides 3. One to Rollins in a Roll up. One against Brock. And tonight. He was apart of the Summerslam match but did not get pinned. 

It just doesn't help that Joe is on the same roster with a Brock, Braun, Roman, and the Universal Title being part time. Joe's just victim to circumstances like Braun is due to Vince wants Brock vs Roman no matter what.

I do agree with that he can't lose anymore really. Joe is one of those guys who needs to be traded to SD after next year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dio Brando said:


> I agree and disagree with you.
> 
> I don't think WWE does not respect Joe. There are not even five times I can count that Joe took straight up L's besides 3. One to Rollins in a Roll up. One against Brock. And tonight. He was apart of the Summerslam match but did not get pinned.
> 
> ...


If Vince wasn't a moron who just looked at size and look, there'd be no problem with being on the Roman, Brock, and Braun roster. Why would you even pick any of those guys over Joe? Roman sucks at everything, Braun does nothing but big stunts and running into the post, and Brock hasn't been motivated in like 5 years, and even when he was, they have to keep him dead quiet so that his aura isn't killed when people remember that he has the voice of a 3'rd grader. 

He should already be a world champion. If they want to prove they respect him, that's how you do it. Not having him in the middle doing nothing. Until he's world champion, I'm gonna call it like I see it. Knowing them, that day probably won't come. If not on Raw, which he should be, then why isn't he on SmackDown? There's nobody on SmackDown. There's NO. BODY. They have no one, their roster is dead. Joe should be getting afforded every opportunity that Styles got. He's too good to be a "victim of circumstances". That shouldn't even be a phrase that exists in WWE. Don't make victims, make stars. If somebody is too good to be on a roster that he won't benefit from being on, GET HIM OFF and put him on the other one.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Vince wasn't a moron who just looked at size and look, there'd be no problem with being on the Roman, Brock, and Braun roster. Why would you even pick any of those guys over Joe? Roman sucks at everything, Braun does nothing but big stunts and running into the post, and Brock hasn't been motivated in like 5 years, and even when he was, they have to keep him dead quiet so that his aura isn't killed when people remember that he has the voice of a 3'rd grader.
> 
> He should already be a world champion. If they want to prove they respect him, that's how you do it. Not having him in the middle doing nothing. If not on Raw, which he should be, then why isn't he on SmackDown? There's nobody on SmackDown. There's NO. BODY. They have no one, their roster is dead. Joe should be getting afforded every opportunity that Styles got. He's too good to be a "victim of circumstances". That shouldn't even be a word that exists in the WWE dictionary. Don't make victims, make stars. If somebody is too good to be on a roster that he won't benefit from being on, GET HIM OFF and put him on the other one.


I agree he should be a world champion. But I'm not gonna discredit the other guys especially braun because he deserves to be a champion and every guy is over.

And I don't have a answer on why Joe is not currently on SD other than the fact they don't do the shake up until after mania to make it one giant episode. It's not like they do trades or anything during the year besides Cena hopping on any brand as a big free agent.

I believe they should do Joe vs Braun at mania tho. Both guys who delivered all year won't be in the championship match so why not make it giant vs giant?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dio Brando said:


> I agree he should be a world champion. But I'm not gonna discredit the other guys especially braun because he deserves to be a champion and every guy is over.
> 
> And I don't have a answer on why Joe is not currently on SD other than the fact they don't do the shake up until after mania to make it one giant episode. It's not like they do trades or anything during the year besides Cena hopping on any brand as a big free agent.
> 
> I believe they should do Joe vs Braun at mania tho. Both guys who delivered all year won't be in the championship match so why not make it giant vs giant?


Well, I will discredit them, because Roman and Brock are dog shit. I have no problem doing that. Braun is not good, but I will admit that he has a certain charm that's endearing, and I'm not opposed to him being on top, but not before Joe. That thought shouldn't even cross their mind, but I know it does, because it's Vince and he can't see anything but BIG. BIG. That's as far as he looks at anyone.

We don't need Joe vs Braun unless Joe is winning, which he won't. That does no good for anybody. Joe should be winning the Rumble and flipping to beat Styles. If they just refuse to do that, because that's what they do, he should be retiring (and yes, I do mean retiring) Cena.

Not doing trades or switches until a specific time of year is their own fault. I have no sympathy for them doing things like that that shoot themselves in the foot. Either way, I have my doubts he'd even do that well on SmackDown, because Vince is in charge and I've learned to have no faith in Vince on these matters. There's a better chance than on Raw, but it's still slim.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Anyone else feel like RAW is just getting worse? Like seriously this is nearly unwatchable.

-Jordan gets a ridiculous amount of TV time
-Rollins is ONCE AGAIN involved with The Bar for the who-knows-how-many weeks in a row now
-ANOTHER joe/reigns match, was actually good though have to admit
-One of the worst brawls in recent memory and the third person in the Universal title match wasn't even apart of it
-Bliss/Asuka put on a terrible match and the crowd was dead throughout it
-Filler 6-man tag team match that basically did nothing to help any superstar
-THE MIZ IS BACK NEXT WEEK THANK FUCKING GOD!

Just watch the h/ls somewhere on YouTube or just watch Smackdown this show is garbage.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I will discredit them, because Roman and Brock are dog shit. I have no problem doing that. Braun is not good, but I will admit that he has a certain charm that's endearing, and I'm not opposed to him being on top, but not before Joe. That thought shouldn't even cross their mind, but I know it does, because it's Vince and he can't see anything but BIG. BIG. That's as far as he looks at anyone.
> 
> We don't need Joe vs Braun unless Joe is winning, which he won't. That does no good for anybody. Joe should be winning the Rumble and flipping to beat Styles. If they just refuse to do that, because that's what they do, he should be retiring (and yes, I do mean retiring) Cena.
> 
> Not doing trades or switches until a specific time of year is their own fault. I have no sympathy for them doing things like that that shoot themselves in the foot. Either way, I have my doubts he'd even do that well on SmackDown, because Vince is in charge and I've learned to have no faith in Vince on these matters. There's a better chance than on Raw, but it's still slim.


I don't think Brock and Roman are dog shit but I'm not going to go against you argument on that because even though I enjoy both it is tiring how everything revolved around them for this year Mania's dating back before even last year Mania started. That kind of long term planning with the idea that that main event will happen no matter what even if other talent get really over and deliver is such an annoying way of thinking because it sours a lot of fans and on top of that it stalls some of the talent from reaching their true potential because they may be the hotter act but still have to lose then try to remain hot doing nothing.

And the only reason why I suggest Joe vs Braun is because regardless who wins its the big time match both deserves. I mean the bigger matches for both guys would be in the world title picture but its not happening so this is the next big thing especially for two guys who dominated Raw all year but have yet to have a one on one match.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Thomas Milliken said:


> Anyone else feel like RAW is just getting worse? Like seriously this is nearly unwatchable.
> 
> -Jordan gets a ridiculous amount of TV time
> -Rollins is ONCE AGAIN involved with The Bar for the who-knows-how-many weeks in a row now
> ...


Thought it was a decent Raw.

-Jordan is awesome imo 
-It is what it is with the bar. Most likely they will continue this until rumble time and after rumble time the revival will attack seth/jordan 
-that brawl was ass
-I didn't hate the bliss/asuka match
-was it filler? That was the first time ever the balor club had a match together on tv I believe so thats progress for all three guys
-whats wrong with the miz


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Just skimmed through Raw as it is the first of the year, like. Haven’t watched Raw in months and I see nothing has really changed, there is a LOT of content but very little that is worth watching and the commentary is even worse than I remembered. It sounds even more artificial than in a video game, like they have three buttons in front of them with three fixed phrases and the just smash them repeatedly. I am liking Dana Brooke’s new look though. Damn.

The main reason for watching this episode really though was the Intercontinental Title match. Lesnar letdowns aside, Samoa Joe might be one of the most successful NXT Call Ups ever. They built hype in a way only WWE can with great back stage skits/promos and video packages but then actual match we got was just sorta… boring and way too long. I don’t get why they added in the stipulation as they did nothing with it in the match beyond one spot and Reigns won clean. The most interesting thing about this is they actually named the ref.

It was also cool to see the Balor Club back together, although they surely deserved a bigger reunion than this. Then again look at what they did with The Shield… 

Oh and what a waste of one of Lesnar’s appearances that closing segment was. Try all you want WWE but no one wants Kane/Lesnar.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thought I would have it on as I was getting ready for work

first up we have a load of feminist crap....seriously how many times were the words "women's royal rumble" said? and 30 entrants? LOL it is going to be as boring as fuck and they will have to have it up first to try to garner some sort of reaction from the crowd before they fall asleep

(and what were those stupid segments where the women? Does Paige actually know how to put on makeup? and her accent is terrible - still don't know what it is supposed to be)

Then Reign Part 2 turns up and stinks the place up. He is terrible and another piece of crap that is going to be forced on us because he has da look

what a load of crap


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

I actually enjoyed JJ/the bar segment lol. the rest of the show is like w/e


----------



## THEYDONTWANTNONE (Dec 30, 2016)

FUN FACT: Since we're on the topic ...

Did you know Brock vs. Reigns has been penciled in as the main event for Mania ever since WM 31 but had to be continuously switched? Shows you how much Vince is set on making Reigns the guy. 

Wrestlemania 32: Had to be switched because of all the injuries of course to Rollins, Cena, Orton, etc.

Wrestlemania 33: Goldberg decided to stay for more Brock matches, so that occupied him making Roman take on Taker.

Wrestlemania 34: Looks like we're finally getting it


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Rollins/Reigns reaction when Jordan did that corny "Believe that" delivery was actually quite funny :lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That Samoa Joe promo backstage was fire. The emotions and great points he brought up. And to be interviewed by Rene Young made it even more awesome since he knocked Dean Ambrose out of action for months. His match against Roman Reigns was fine too although I did not like the finish. 

Got to love WWE's booking of their Champs losing non-Title matches clean. Shocked Alexa Bliss tapped out. I'm not sure if I can get used to seeing Jason Jordan and Rollins as Tag Team Champs. Such an odd pairing and Jason Jordan is getting so many screentime. Lastly, that "brawl" between Lesnar and Kane was weak. I expected better.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Only things I enjoyed were the Joe and Renee backstage segment, and Jordan's "believe that" line.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty underwhelming RAW to start off the new year.

Joe/Reigns wasn't nowhere near as good as I was hoping it would be, which was the main attraction for me. The most enjoyable parts were actually backstage segments & I enjoyed Balor forming The Club as well with Gallows & Anderson.

Seems like they are saving everything for the 25th Anniversary, like I suspected.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Thomas Milliken said:


> Anyone else feel like RAW is just getting worse? Like seriously this is nearly unwatchable.
> 
> -Jordan gets a ridiculous amount of TV time
> -Rollins is ONCE AGAIN involved with The Bar for the who-knows-how-many weeks in a row now
> ...


smackdown is always the much better show, it's been that way since the brand split. it doesn't matter if raw has a "stronger roster"(i don't believe they do), smackdown is the only show worth watching.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Pretty underwhelming RAW to start off the new year.
> 
> Joe/Reigns wasn't nowhere near as good as I was hoping it would be, which was the main attraction for me. The most enjoyable parts were actually backstage segments & I enjoyed Balor forming The Club as well with Gallows & Anderson.
> 
> Seems like they are saving everything for the 25th Anniversary, like I suspected.



Yeah, match was nothing special at all. Lame finish, too. And Joe losing clean like that was pretty disgraceful.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw was underwhelming as fuck. Cesaro carried a decent match out of JJ. Joe vs Roman was meh as fuck and I didn't care about it. True Bullet Club teaming was pretty cool. Other then that, forgettable.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So after ONE show & reading the comments afterwards and the DUMB AS FUCK decision to give Roman ANTHER clean win.....here's the theme for this year under #WWELogic......








Glad I missed out thank you NCAA Semi-Finals & Thank You NEXT WEEK for your Championship #ANYTHINGbutRAW2018


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Other than Reigns's backstage segments and his match vs Joe this RAW was meh.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Other than Reigns's backstage segments and his match vs Joe this RAW was meh.


Joe's backstage promo was pretty solid as well. I loved that :lol










Renee's face :cenaooh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw sucked. Other than Strowman, and Jordan in the backstage segment with Reigns and Rollins, Raw was shit. Jordan/Cesaro was decent at best, Wyatt/Apollo sucked, Reigns/Joe sucked, Alexa/Asuka sucked, and that final segment was garbage. Everything else was forgettable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Joe's backstage promo was pretty solid as well. I loved that :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, that was very good too. Renee is great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Raw was underwhelming as fuck. Cesaro carried a decent match out of JJ. Joe vs Roman was meh as fuck and I didn't care about it. True Bullet Club teaming was pretty cool. Other then that, forgettable.


It really was. Not one memorable match. Same BS matches we get every week. Nothing new or fun.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The highlight of Raw was this


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I feel like this should become a smiley here










:demonkanefit

Edit : whoever does Absolution's makeup should be fired. They shine more than my Christmas tree.

Also, Heyman put on weight lately didn't he ? Not that it matters but I was surprised when I saw his face backstage


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Renee shows actual emotion unlike the other robot interview people.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Other than Reigns's backstage segments and his match vs Joe this RAW was meh.


Roman was the only thing that remotely held my interest. His backstage promo and Joe's as well did their job to make me want to tune in. I was honestly shocked that Roman won. I assumed Jordan would come out and try to intervene on Roman's behalf, only to end up getting Roman disqualified and have him lose the belt. But after having several losses at the hands of Joe, it was time for Roman to pull one out.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw sucked, a couple of parts half decent here and there but I felt severely underwhelmed.

They even made the return of Bullet Club look boring :lol


----------

